# Tradito moglie con la sua migliore amica



## giovannitaranto (18 Marzo 2015)

ciao a tutti,


ho letto con attenzione molte storie con la speranza di trovarne una simile alla mia per trovare consiglio.  Ovviamente siamo così diversi ma sembra che il tradimento accomuni molti di noi. Sono sposato da 12 anni e ho 2 splenidi figli di 11 e 8 anni. Sono un papà molto presente ed un marito premuroso. Ho sempre messo il bene della famiglia prima di tutto. Ho un lavoro abbastanza impegnativo ma nonostate tutto sono riuscito ad aiutare mia moglie nel crescere i bimbi ed a sostenerla nel suo lavoro. Mi dò sempre da fare con le attività dei bimbi, aiutarli nei compiti, coi lavori in casa etc etc.  Negli ultimi anni ho sentito di non essere apprezzato più di tanto da mia moglie.  Un continuo lamento su tutto quello che facevo. Sminuiva continuamente le cose che facevo.  Negava il mio impegno in casa e per i figli con tutti. Non avevamo più interessi comuni, etc. Questo ha fatto crescere in pochi mesi in me una sensazione di allontanamento da lei. È successo,  purtroppo o per fortuna, che mi sono avvicinato alla sua migliore amica. Premesso che siamo 2 coppie di amici molto affiatati, ci vediamo spesso e partiamo anche in vacanza assieme. Lei è varamente bella, oltre ad essere simpatica e piena di vita, si cura molto a differenza di mia moglie.  Mi ha fatto rinascere.  Ho cominciato a curarmi, a fare sport etc. Ci siamo visti diverse volte e alla fine ci siamo innamorati.  La storia va avanti da 4 mesi. All'inizio ci siamo promessi di mantenere il nostro equilibrio familiare visto che abbiamo due figli entrambi. Lei super innamorata di me, è arrivata al punto che non riesce più ad andare a letto con suo marito. Mi ha chiesto di non andare a letto con mia moglie altrimenti l'avrei ferita e non molto. A detto al marito più di una volta che sente di non amarlo più. Si è resa conto che solo l'amore della sua vita e non vuole più stare col marito. Mi ha dato una sorta di ultimatum per lasciare mia moglie e coronare il nostro sogno.  Visto che da clandestini non si poteva più andare avanti. Io, ho pure cominciato a fare lo stronzo con mia moglie per cercare il litigio e portarla allo stremo. Ci sono pure abbastanza riuscito, perchè abbiamo iniziato a litigare. Tra parentesi, visto che lei è amica di mia moglie, sa tutto quello che succede e mi racconta di tutto di più.  Io non sapevo più cosa credere, cominciavo a vedere mia moglie sotto altri occhi.  In questa situazione all'improvviso, mi sono sentito disonesto e i sensi di colpa hanno iniziato ad assalirmi.  All'improvviso sono passato dalla gioa dell'innamoramento, all'amarezza di prendere una decisione così grossa... distruggere quello costruito con mia moglie in 12 anni di matrimonio (figli, casa, parenti, amici, etc) in pochi mesi. Per farla breve non me la sono sentita. Ho subito chiesto alla mia amante che avevo bisogno di tempo per prendere una decisione del genere.  Lei non l'ha presa proprio bene. Diceva che io non ero abbastanza innamorato e che si trova una soluzione in tutto quando c'è l'amore. Io le ho detto che devo riallacciare un rapporto civile con mia moglie per prendere una decisione su cosa voglio fare del mio futuro visto che influenzano le persone a cui voglio bene (figli in primis).  Abbiamo deciso di staccarci per un pò, così io posso prendere una decisione in serenità e senza la sua influenza.  Lei ha detto che non mi avrebbe più contattato visto che voglio riavvicinarmi a mia moglie.  Detto e NON fatto. Ha resistito solo tre giorni. Poi ha cominciato di nuovo a contattarimi, a raccontarmi della gente che ci prova con lei (sapendo che sono geloso), a dirmi che ha volgia di farlo mandandomi foto di lei osè... etc etc. Io sento di amarla, ma nonostante tutto ho resistito e le ho detto che non è il caso di avere contatti fisici altrimenti non posso mai arrivare ad una decisione in piena indipendenza.  Adesso ci sentiamo ancora o ci vediamo per un caffè. Ultimamente mi ha detto che lascierà il marito in ogni caso, a prescindere dalla mia decisione, appena finisce l'anno scolastico e andrà via con i suoi figli. Io sinceramente io non ci credo tanto.


Nel frattempo anche se ho reinstaurato un rapporto civile con mia moglie, non riesco a non pensare che l'ho tradita. Non riesco a guardarla neglio occhi come prima o ad avere pieno piacere quando usciamo.  Non riesco più a fare l'amore con lei. Anche se lei non lo chiede. Visto i litigi passati forse ci sta pure.


Penso comunque che sia giusto allontanarmi dall'amante per capire che strada prendere. In ogni caso, qualsiasi strada prenda, sento che la mia vita non sarà più come prima. 


Accetto osservazioni, consigli, esperienze o quant'altro


Grazie
Giovanni


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2015)

Benvenuto.


Mi sembri molto confuso  oltre che un po' vigliacco.

E piu' adatto alla falsa amica di tua moglie che a lei.

Hai tradito, nel peggiore dei modi,  non trovare scuse. Ti andava e lo hai fatto.  


Che consigli vuoi?

Nessuno puo' dartene.  SE non di chiarirti le idee.  NON MI sembra tanto intelligente la tua amante. Foto e fila di corteggiatori. ....mah

Mi dispiace per tua moglie.


----------



## Stark72 (18 Marzo 2015)

A me di tutto lo scritto ha colpito particolarmente un passaggio.
Tu dici che lei (tua moglie) sembrava all'improvviso non apprezzarti, che ti sminuiva etc etc.
Poi ci dici che l'altra è bellissima e molto curata, mentre tua moglie invece non lo è.
Ne vien fuori un quadro da "Pina Fantozzi".
Ed ecco che ti dai la zappa sui piedi, perché ci dici che con l'altra hai iniziato a curarti di più e a fare sport.
Quindi se tua moglie è Pina forse tu sei un po' Ugo.
Tuttavia come sempre immancabilmente capita, il modo migliore di giustificare (anzi giustificarsi) un tradimento, è buttare tutta la responsabilità addosso al tradito, salvo poi coccodrillarsi in un mare di lacrime non appena il gioco si fa duro.


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> ho letto con attenzione molte storie con la speranza di trovarne una simile alla mia per trovare consiglio.  Ovviamente siamo così diversi ma sembra che il tradimento accomuni molti di noi. Sono sposato da 12 anni e ho 2 splenidi figli di 11 e 8 anni. Sono un papà molto presente ed un marito premuroso. Ho sempre messo il bene della famiglia prima di tutto. Ho un lavoro abbastanza impegnativo ma nonostate tutto sono riuscito ad aiutare mia moglie nel crescere i bimbi ed a sostenerla nel suo lavoro. Mi dò sempre da fare con le attività dei bimbi, aiutarli nei compiti, coi lavori in casa etc etc.  Negli ultimi anni ho sentito di non essere apprezzato più di tanto da mia moglie.  Un continuo lamento su tutto quello che facevo. Sminuiva continuamente le cose che facevo.  Negava il mio impegno in casa e per i figli con tutti. Non avevamo più interessi comuni, etc. Questo ha fatto crescere in pochi mesi in me una sensazione di allontanamento da lei. È successo,  purtroppo o per fortuna, che mi sono avvicinato alla sua migliore amica. Premesso che siamo 2 coppie di amici molto affiatati, ci vediamo spesso e partiamo anche in vacanza assieme. Lei è varamente bella, oltre ad essere simpatica e piena di vita, si cura molto a differenza di mia moglie.  Mi ha fatto rinascere.  Ho cominciato a curarmi, a fare sport etc. Ci siamo visti diverse volte e alla fine ci siamo innamorati.  La storia va avanti da 4 mesi. All'inizio ci siamo promessi di mantenere il nostro equilibrio familiare visto che abbiamo due figli entrambi. Lei super innamorata di me, è arrivata al punto che non riesce più ad andare a letto con suo marito. Mi ha chiesto di non andare a letto con mia moglie altrimenti l'avrei ferita e non molto. A detto al marito più di una volta che sente di non amarlo più. Si è resa conto che solo l'amore della sua vita e non vuole più stare col marito. Mi ha dato una sorta di ultimatum per lasciare mia moglie e coronare il nostro sogno.  Visto che da clandestini non si poteva più andare avanti. Io, ho pure cominciato a fare lo stronzo con mia moglie per cercare il litigio e portarla allo stremo. Ci sono pure abbastanza riuscito, perchè abbiamo iniziato a litigare. Tra parentesi, visto che lei è amica di mia moglie, sa tutto quello che succede e mi racconta di tutto di più.  Io non sapevo più cosa credere, cominciavo a vedere mia moglie sotto altri occhi.  In questa situazione all'improvviso, mi sono sentito disonesto e i sensi di colpa hanno iniziato ad assalirmi.  All'improvviso sono passato dalla gioa dell'innamoramento, all'amarezza di prendere una decisione così grossa... distruggere quello costruito con mia moglie in 12 anni di matrimonio (figli, casa, parenti, amici, etc) in pochi mesi. Per farla breve non me la sono sentita. Ho subito chiesto alla mia amante che avevo bisogno di tempo per prendere una decisione del genere.  Lei non l'ha presa proprio bene. Diceva che io non ero abbastanza innamorato e che si trova una soluzione in tutto quando c'è l'amore. Io le ho detto che devo riallacciare un rapporto civile con mia moglie per prendere una decisione su cosa voglio fare del mio futuro visto che influenzano le persone a cui voglio bene (figli in primis).  Abbiamo deciso di staccarci per un pò, così io posso prendere una decisione in serenità e senza la sua influenza.  Lei ha detto che non mi avrebbe più contattato visto che voglio riavvicinarmi a mia moglie.  Detto e NON fatto. Ha resistito solo tre giorni. Poi ha cominciato di nuovo a contattarimi, a raccontarmi della gente che ci prova con lei (sapendo che sono geloso), a dirmi che ha volgia di farlo mandandomi foto di lei osè... etc etc. Io sento di amarla, ma nonostante tutto ho resistito e le ho detto che non è il caso di avere contatti fisici altrimenti non posso mai arrivare ad una decisione in piena indipendenza.  Adesso ci sentiamo ancora o ci vediamo per un caffè. Ultimamente mi ha detto che lascierà il marito in ogni caso, a prescindere dalla mia decisione, appena finisce l'anno scolastico e andrà via con i suoi figli. Io sinceramente io non ci credo tanto.
> ...


Caro giovanni benvenuto.Una delle cose che mi ha colpita tantissimo in questo post è  la descrizione del impegno con i tuoi figli.Come se il tuo ruolo nella famiglia si esaurisse nel tuo ruolo da padre e lavoratore.Insomma lavoro,faccio il bravo papà,lei non deve lamentarsi,mi deve premiare.Ma in una famiglia si è anche mariti o no?Vabbene tutto l'impegno per i figli ma t'impegnavi appunto per loro e non per ricevere una specie di medaglia al onore da tua moglie.Con e per tua moglie cosa facevi?Perché  sai qui spesso si sentono spesso delle storie tipo "era troppo mamma e poco moglie"....Nel caso tuo proviamo ad invertire...La abbracciavi?La ascoltavi?Le chiedevi i motivi del suo nervosismo?Hai provato a comunicare veramente con lei?Passiamo al amante : porca pupazzola
proprio l'amica?! E quel passaggio?"Cercavo di litigare  con mia moglie per portarla allo stremo" sperando che ti lasciasse lei?Un atteggiamento da stronzo senza palle...e l'amante che cerca di farti ingelosire?Ma fammi capire tu che non hai coraggio e la tua amante con la maturità  di un ameba che rapporto vorreste costruire?Una fuga temporanea come i liceali quando si mettono a marinare la scuola....Fatti un esame di coscienza,sei adulto sai?

P.S : Non credere che la tua amante facesse la suora col marito eh?


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Io posso capire tutto...ma certe cose faccio fatica.
Povera donna tua moglie...

Qui se ne sono lette nei confronti di donne che si sono tascurate, che hanno smesso i panni di "donna" per indossare quelli di mamma e basta...e va bene, ci può anche stare uno sfogo rispetto a questo.
Ma l'andare a letto con la sua migliore amica perchè si tiene meglio...queste motivazioni poi...mi fanno solo venire il nervoso...bell'amica pure lei comunque.


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io posso capire tutto...ma certe cose faccio fatica.
> Povera donna tua moglie...
> 
> Qui se ne sono lette nei confronti di donne che si sono tascurate, che hanno smesso i panni di "donna" per indossare quelli di mamma e basta...e va bene, ci può anche stare uno sfogo rispetto a questo.
> Ma l'andare a letto con la sua migliore amica perchè si tiene meglio...queste motivazioni poi...mi fanno solo venire il nervoso...bell'amica pure lei comunque.


È solo una scusa quella deĺla donna piu mamma che moglie...C'è il dono della parola e c"è la comunicazione...
non si dovrebbe tradire una donna che alla fine sta badando anche ai tuoi figli.E poi ci si interroga,ci si chiede "non è  che son cambiato anch'io e non la considero più  come donna?"


----------



## spleen (18 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> ho letto con attenzione molte storie con la speranza di trovarne una simile alla mia per trovare consiglio.  Ovviamente siamo così diversi ma sembra che il tradimento accomuni molti di noi. Sono sposato da 12 anni e ho 2 splenidi figli di 11 e 8 anni. Sono un papà molto presente ed un marito premuroso. Ho sempre messo il bene della famiglia prima di tutto. Ho un lavoro abbastanza impegnativo ma nonostate tutto sono riuscito ad aiutare mia moglie nel crescere i bimbi ed a sostenerla nel suo lavoro. Mi dò sempre da fare con le attività dei bimbi, aiutarli nei compiti, coi lavori in casa etc etc.  Negli ultimi anni ho sentito di non essere apprezzato più di tanto da mia moglie.  Un continuo lamento su tutto quello che facevo. Sminuiva continuamente le cose che facevo.  Negava il mio impegno in casa e per i figli con tutti. Non avevamo più interessi comuni, etc. Questo ha fatto crescere in pochi mesi in me una sensazione di allontanamento da lei. È successo,  purtroppo o per fortuna, che mi sono avvicinato alla sua migliore amica. Premesso che siamo 2 coppie di amici molto affiatati, ci vediamo spesso e partiamo anche in vacanza assieme. Lei è varamente bella, oltre ad essere simpatica e piena di vita, si cura molto a differenza di mia moglie.  Mi ha fatto rinascere.  Ho cominciato a curarmi, a fare sport etc. Ci siamo visti diverse volte e alla fine ci siamo innamorati.  La storia va avanti da 4 mesi. All'inizio ci siamo promessi di mantenere il nostro equilibrio familiare visto che abbiamo due figli entrambi. Lei super innamorata di me, è arrivata al punto che non riesce più ad andare a letto con suo marito. Mi ha chiesto di non andare a letto con mia moglie altrimenti l'avrei ferita e non molto. A detto al marito più di una volta che sente di non amarlo più. Si è resa conto che solo l'amore della sua vita e non vuole più stare col marito. Mi ha dato una sorta di ultimatum per lasciare mia moglie e coronare il nostro sogno.  Visto che da clandestini non si poteva più andare avanti. Io, ho pure cominciato a fare lo stronzo con mia moglie per cercare il litigio e portarla allo stremo. Ci sono pure abbastanza riuscito, perchè abbiamo iniziato a litigare. Tra parentesi, visto che lei è amica di mia moglie, sa tutto quello che succede e mi racconta di tutto di più.  Io non sapevo più cosa credere, cominciavo a vedere mia moglie sotto altri occhi.  In questa situazione all'improvviso, mi sono sentito disonesto e i sensi di colpa hanno iniziato ad assalirmi.  All'improvviso sono passato dalla gioa dell'innamoramento, all'amarezza di prendere una decisione così grossa... distruggere quello costruito con mia moglie in 12 anni di matrimonio (figli, casa, parenti, amici, etc) in pochi mesi. Per farla breve non me la sono sentita. Ho subito chiesto alla mia amante che avevo bisogno di tempo per prendere una decisione del genere.  Lei non l'ha presa proprio bene. Diceva che io non ero abbastanza innamorato e che si trova una soluzione in tutto quando c'è l'amore. Io le ho detto che devo riallacciare un rapporto civile con mia moglie per prendere una decisione su cosa voglio fare del mio futuro visto che influenzano le persone a cui voglio bene (figli in primis).  Abbiamo deciso di staccarci per un pò, così io posso prendere una decisione in serenità e senza la sua influenza.  Lei ha detto che non mi avrebbe più contattato visto che voglio riavvicinarmi a mia moglie.  Detto e NON fatto. Ha resistito solo tre giorni. Poi ha cominciato di nuovo a contattarimi, a raccontarmi della gente che ci prova con lei (sapendo che sono geloso), a dirmi che ha volgia di farlo mandandomi foto di lei osè... etc etc. Io sento di amarla, ma nonostante tutto ho resistito e le ho detto che non è il caso di avere contatti fisici altrimenti non posso mai arrivare ad una decisione in piena indipendenza.  Adesso ci sentiamo ancora o ci vediamo per un caffè. Ultimamente mi ha detto che lascierà il marito in ogni caso, a prescindere dalla mia decisione, appena finisce l'anno scolastico e andrà via con i suoi figli. Io sinceramente io non ci credo tanto.
> ...


No, non ci stà.
Per cortesia puoi spiegare meglio e senza reticenze il rapporto che hai con tua moglie?
Se vuoi cercare di ricostruire quacosa devi partire analizzando questo.
Lei sospetta qualcosa?


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Marzo 2015)

Ciò che salta all'occhio immediatamente è il carico di velate responsabilità che attribuisci a tua moglie; tutto il resto è un copione abbastanza scontato, compresa la pressione dell'amante e il tuo ritirarti da lei ma senza tornare veramente da tua moglie. Un "rapporto civile" con lei è il compromesso nel quale ti crogioli al momento, probabilmente ancora infatuato dell'amante, ma non abbastanza da stravolgere la tua vita per lei, e incerto sui sentimenti per tua moglie. 

L'immagine che dai di te, sono d'accordo con Startrek, è proprio quella di Ugo. 

Se immagini la situazione rovesciata, cioè tua moglie col vostro amico, sinceramente cosa provi? E non mi dire che lei non è il tipo da fare queste cose


----------



## Nicka (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> È solo una scusa quella deĺla donna piu mamma che moglie...C'è il dono della parola e c"è la comunicazione...
> non si dovrebbe tradire una donna che alla fine sta badando anche ai tuoi figli.E poi ci si interroga,ci si chiede "non è  che son cambiato anch'io e non la considero più  come donna?"


Lo so che è una scusa...ecco perché mi viene il nervoso...


----------



## zadig (18 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> ho letto con attenzione molte storie con la speranza di trovarne una simile alla mia per trovare consiglio.  Ovviamente siamo così diversi ma sembra che il tradimento accomuni molti di noi. Sono sposato da 12 anni e ho 2 splenidi figli di 11 e 8 anni. Sono un papà molto presente ed un marito premuroso. Ho sempre messo il bene della famiglia prima di tutto. Ho un lavoro abbastanza impegnativo ma nonostate tutto sono riuscito ad aiutare mia moglie nel crescere i bimbi ed a sostenerla nel suo lavoro. Mi dò sempre da fare con le attività dei bimbi, aiutarli nei compiti, coi lavori in casa etc etc.  Negli ultimi anni ho sentito di non essere apprezzato più di tanto da mia moglie.  Un continuo lamento su tutto quello che facevo. Sminuiva continuamente le cose che facevo.  Negava il mio impegno in casa e per i figli con tutti. Non avevamo più interessi comuni, etc. Questo ha fatto crescere in pochi mesi in me una sensazione di allontanamento da lei. È successo,  purtroppo o per fortuna, che mi sono avvicinato alla sua migliore amica. Premesso che siamo 2 coppie di amici molto affiatati, ci vediamo spesso e partiamo anche in vacanza assieme. Lei è varamente bella, oltre ad essere simpatica e piena di vita, si cura molto a differenza di mia moglie.  Mi ha fatto rinascere.  Ho cominciato a curarmi, a fare sport etc. Ci siamo visti diverse volte e alla fine ci siamo innamorati.  La storia va avanti da 4 mesi. All'inizio ci siamo promessi di mantenere il nostro equilibrio familiare visto che abbiamo due figli entrambi. Lei super innamorata di me, è arrivata al punto che non riesce più ad andare a letto con suo marito. Mi ha chiesto di non andare a letto con mia moglie altrimenti l'avrei ferita e non molto. A detto al marito più di una volta che sente di non amarlo più. Si è resa conto che solo l'amore della sua vita e non vuole più stare col marito. Mi ha dato una sorta di ultimatum per lasciare mia moglie e coronare il nostro sogno.  Visto che da clandestini non si poteva più andare avanti. Io, ho pure cominciato a fare lo stronzo con mia moglie per cercare il litigio e portarla allo stremo. Ci sono pure abbastanza riuscito, perchè abbiamo iniziato a litigare. Tra parentesi, visto che lei è amica di mia moglie, sa tutto quello che succede e mi racconta di tutto di più.  Io non sapevo più cosa credere, cominciavo a vedere mia moglie sotto altri occhi.  In questa situazione all'improvviso, mi sono sentito disonesto e i sensi di colpa hanno iniziato ad assalirmi.  All'improvviso sono passato dalla gioa dell'innamoramento, all'amarezza di prendere una decisione così grossa... distruggere quello costruito con mia moglie in 12 anni di matrimonio (figli, casa, parenti, amici, etc) in pochi mesi. Per farla breve non me la sono sentita. Ho subito chiesto alla mia amante che avevo bisogno di tempo per prendere una decisione del genere.  Lei non l'ha presa proprio bene. Diceva che io non ero abbastanza innamorato e che si trova una soluzione in tutto quando c'è l'amore. Io le ho detto che devo riallacciare un rapporto civile con mia moglie per prendere una decisione su cosa voglio fare del mio futuro visto che influenzano le persone a cui voglio bene (figli in primis).  Abbiamo deciso di staccarci per un pò, così io posso prendere una decisione in serenità e senza la sua influenza.  Lei ha detto che non mi avrebbe più contattato visto che voglio riavvicinarmi a mia moglie.  Detto e NON fatto. Ha resistito solo tre giorni. Poi ha cominciato di nuovo a contattarimi, a raccontarmi della gente che ci prova con lei (sapendo che sono geloso), a dirmi che ha volgia di farlo mandandomi foto di lei osè... etc etc. Io sento di amarla, ma nonostante tutto ho resistito e le ho detto che non è il caso di avere contatti fisici altrimenti non posso mai arrivare ad una decisione in piena indipendenza.  Adesso ci sentiamo ancora o ci vediamo per un caffè. Ultimamente mi ha detto che lascierà il marito in ogni caso, a prescindere dalla mia decisione, appena finisce l'anno scolastico e andrà via con i suoi figli. Io sinceramente io non ci credo tanto.
> ...


molla l'amante e la moglie, poi mettiti con Dejaneera: saranno corna sicure da tutte e due le parti.


----------



## Tessa (18 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Ciò che salta all'occhio immediatamente è il carico di velate responsabilità che attribuisci a tua moglie; tutto il resto è un copione abbastanza scontato, compresa la pressione dell'amante e il tuo ritirarti da lei ma senza tornare veramente da tua moglie. Un "rapporto civile" con lei è il compromesso nel quale ti crogioli al momento, probabilmente ancora infatuato dell'amante, ma non abbastanza da stravolgere la tua vita per lei, e incerto sui sentimenti per tua moglie.
> 
> L'immagine che dai di te, sono d'accordo con Startrek, è proprio quella di Ugo.
> 
> Se immagini la situazione rovesciata, cioè tua moglie col vostro amico, sinceramente cosa provi? E non mi dire che lei non è il tipo da fare queste cose


Quoto. 
Il solito copione. Penoso. 
Con l'aggravante della migliore amica.


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Quello che mi chiedo io è  quanti mariti si mettono a ragionare per davvero quando la moglie diventa scontrosa?Se lo chiedono prima di considerarsi vittime e sentirsi in diritto di tradire?E lo steso vale anche per le mogli...Cioè un esame di coscienza,un chiedersi "se si comporta così può essere che in qualcosa sbaglio pure io"?Le domande vanno poste prima e non solo dopo quando si capisce (in parte) la portata del gesto...


----------



## Uhlalá (18 Marzo 2015)

*Benvenuto*

Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che hanno detto i precedenti forumisti...
Parti incensandoti come ottimo padre....e su questo ti credo.....e il matrimonio si esaurisce tutto qui.....
Ok, tua moglie ha smesso di curarsi....ma visto che dici che hai cominciato a curarti quando sei entrato nelle mutandine della signorina Silvani (nonché caaaara amica di tua moglie Pina), evidentemente anche tu non ci tenevi tanto........credo che sia tu, caro Ugo, che la Pina vi siete un po' persi per strada, ti concedo un 50 e 50 di colpa......ma poi? Ti vai a confondere con la signorina Silvani? Che signorina non è perché ha un marito, tuo AMICO, e lei è amica e CONFIDENTE di tua moglie.......scusa ma quello che mi viene da dire è solo "che schifo", e anche con un sonoro rutto.
Se quello che hai raccontato della Silvani è vero, credo che anche tu ti sia accorto che non è proprio un fior fiore di compagna fuori dalle lenzuola (no sesso con Pina-legittima-moglie, sì confidenza con Pina per controllarla e controllarti, foto Hard di fronte ai tuoi dubbi...).

Ma parlare con tua moglie prima di tutto questo bel ruttoso casino? Amore ci stiamo perdendo, amore ci stiamo annoiando, amore trovo la tua amica sexy (e per inciso credo che ricambi...amore, visto che sei mia moglie e abbiamo un bel passato insieme, non concederle la tua amicizia, ti voglio bene e lei ti/mi si vuole  fare con tutte le scarpe).....Tutta questa storia è di una superficialità sconcertante, e il DOPPIO tradimento, marito-amica, mi fa fare solo un enorme BUUUURP.

Ma forse spreco solo fiato....alla fine anche TU sei amico del marito.........che bel quadretto davvero.


----------



## Zod (18 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> ho letto con attenzione molte storie con la speranza di trovarne una simile alla mia per trovare consiglio.  Ovviamente siamo così diversi ma sembra che il tradimento accomuni molti di noi. Sono sposato da 12 anni e ho 2 splenidi figli di 11 e 8 anni. Sono un papà molto presente ed un marito premuroso. Ho sempre messo il bene della famiglia prima di tutto. Ho un lavoro abbastanza impegnativo ma nonostate tutto sono riuscito ad aiutare mia moglie nel crescere i bimbi ed a sostenerla nel suo lavoro. Mi dò sempre da fare con le attività dei bimbi, aiutarli nei compiti, coi lavori in casa etc etc.  Negli ultimi anni ho sentito di non essere apprezzato più di tanto da mia moglie.  Un continuo lamento su tutto quello che facevo. Sminuiva continuamente le cose che facevo.  Negava il mio impegno in casa e per i figli con tutti. Non avevamo più interessi comuni, etc. Questo ha fatto crescere in pochi mesi in me una sensazione di allontanamento da lei. È successo,  purtroppo o per fortuna, che mi sono avvicinato alla sua migliore amica. Premesso che siamo 2 coppie di amici molto affiatati, ci vediamo spesso e partiamo anche in vacanza assieme. Lei è varamente bella, oltre ad essere simpatica e piena di vita, si cura molto a differenza di mia moglie.  Mi ha fatto rinascere.  Ho cominciato a curarmi, a fare sport etc. Ci siamo visti diverse volte e alla fine ci siamo innamorati.  La storia va avanti da 4 mesi. All'inizio ci siamo promessi di mantenere il nostro equilibrio familiare visto che abbiamo due figli entrambi. Lei super innamorata di me, è arrivata al punto che non riesce più ad andare a letto con suo marito. Mi ha chiesto di non andare a letto con mia moglie altrimenti l'avrei ferita e non molto. A detto al marito più di una volta che sente di non amarlo più. Si è resa conto che solo l'amore della sua vita e non vuole più stare col marito. Mi ha dato una sorta di ultimatum per lasciare mia moglie e coronare il nostro sogno.  Visto che da clandestini non si poteva più andare avanti. Io, ho pure cominciato a fare lo stronzo con mia moglie per cercare il litigio e portarla allo stremo. Ci sono pure abbastanza riuscito, perchè abbiamo iniziato a litigare. Tra parentesi, visto che lei è amica di mia moglie, sa tutto quello che succede e mi racconta di tutto di più.  Io non sapevo più cosa credere, cominciavo a vedere mia moglie sotto altri occhi.  In questa situazione all'improvviso, mi sono sentito disonesto e i sensi di colpa hanno iniziato ad assalirmi.  All'improvviso sono passato dalla gioa dell'innamoramento, all'amarezza di prendere una decisione così grossa... distruggere quello costruito con mia moglie in 12 anni di matrimonio (figli, casa, parenti, amici, etc) in pochi mesi. Per farla breve non me la sono sentita. Ho subito chiesto alla mia amante che avevo bisogno di tempo per prendere una decisione del genere.  Lei non l'ha presa proprio bene. Diceva che io non ero abbastanza innamorato e che si trova una soluzione in tutto quando c'è l'amore. Io le ho detto che devo riallacciare un rapporto civile con mia moglie per prendere una decisione su cosa voglio fare del mio futuro visto che influenzano le persone a cui voglio bene (figli in primis).  Abbiamo deciso di staccarci per un pò, così io posso prendere una decisione in serenità e senza la sua influenza.  Lei ha detto che non mi avrebbe più contattato visto che voglio riavvicinarmi a mia moglie.  Detto e NON fatto. Ha resistito solo tre giorni. Poi ha cominciato di nuovo a contattarimi, a raccontarmi della gente che ci prova con lei (sapendo che sono geloso), a dirmi che ha volgia di farlo mandandomi foto di lei osè... etc etc. Io sento di amarla, ma nonostante tutto ho resistito e le ho detto che non è il caso di avere contatti fisici altrimenti non posso mai arrivare ad una decisione in piena indipendenza.  Adesso ci sentiamo ancora o ci vediamo per un caffè. Ultimamente mi ha detto che lascierà il marito in ogni caso, a prescindere dalla mia decisione, appena finisce l'anno scolastico e andrà via con i suoi figli. Io sinceramente io non ci credo tanto.
> ...


Hai commesso degli sbagli, hai compreso, sei tornato sui tuoi passi. Però restano i problemi con tua moglie, perché comunque sei infelice. E probabilmente lo è anche lei. Il modo migliore per riuscire a tornare a guardarla negli occhi è dare all'accaduto una utilità che possa portarvi ad essere una coppia nuovamente felice. Devi chiarire con tua moglie, rifondare il rapporto, rinfrescare la vostra relazione. Mettere sul tavolo tutto ciò che non va, dall'una e dall'altra parte, e correggere i comportamenti reciproci che vi portano ad allontanarvi. E chiarire anche che dovete fare un percorso di riavvicinamento che in caso fallisse porterebbe alla separazione.


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quello che mi chiedo io è  quanti mariti si mettono a ragionare per davvero quando la moglie diventa scontrosa?Se lo chiedono prima di considerarsi vittime e sentirsi in diritto di tradire?E lo steso vale anche per le mogli...Cioè un esame di coscienza,un chiedersi "se si comporta così può essere che in qualcosa sbaglio pure io"?Le domande vanno poste prima e non solo dopo quando si capisce (in parte) la portata del gesto...



Si. E' proprio quello che descrivi tu spesso l'errore che sta alla base di certi tradimenti: il non avere fiducia nelle potenzialità della coppia, la mancanza di coraggio nell'aprirsi all'altro correndo anche  il rischio di essere fraintesi, la paura di manifestarsi fino in fondo per quello che si è ombre comprese. Peccato solo si capisca quasi sempre quando i buoi sono già scappati dalla stalla


----------



## Horny (18 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai commesso degli sbagli, hai compreso, sei tornato sui tuoi passi. Però restano i problemi con tua moglie, perché comunque sei infelice. E probabilmente lo è anche lei. Il modo migliore per riuscire a tornare a guardarla negli occhi è dare all'accaduto una utilità che possa portarvi ad essere una coppia nuovamente felice. Devi chiarire con tua moglie, rifondare il rapporto, rinfrescare la vostra relazione. Mettere sul tavolo tutto ciò che non va, dall'una e dall'altra parte, e correggere i comportamenti reciproci che vi portano ad allontanarvi. E chiarire anche che dovete fare un percorso di riavvicinamento che in caso fallisse porterebbe alla separazione.


quoto:up:


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si. E' proprio quello che descrivi tu spesso l'errore che sta alla base di certi tradimenti: il non avere fiducia nelle potenzialità della coppia, la mancanza di coraggio nell'aprirsi all'altro correndo anche  il rischio di essere fraintesi, la paura di manifestarsi fino in fondo per quello che si è ombre comprese. Peccato solo si capisca quasi sempre quando i buoi sono già scappati dalla stalla View attachment 9834


Ms perché, secondo me,si tende sempre a sottovalutare i segnali,a pensare "tanto prima o poi passerà, è  solo una fase" e intanto ci si logora sempre di più....Un tirare avanti nella maniera più comoda e semplice per evitare il confronto vero.Poi noto più  spesso che peoprio per la paura di fraintendersi (come hai detto tu) non si esprimono i propri bisogni.Invece basterebbe un po' di delicatezza e buon senso per esprimere ciò  che non va....Ma non si cercano neanche le parole più,non si ha nemmeno la pazienza di trovare i modi giusti....


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ms perché, secondo me,*si tende sempre a sottovalutare i segnali*,a pensare "tanto prima o poi passerà, è  solo una fase" e intanto ci si logora sempre di più....Un tirare avanti nella maniera più comoda e semplice per evitare il confronto vero.Poi noto più  spesso che peoprio per la paura di fraintendersi (come hai detto tu) non si esprimono i propri bisogni.Invece basterebbe un po' di delicatezza e buon senso per esprimere ciò  che non va....Ma non si cercano neanche le parole più,non si ha nemmeno la pazienza di trovare i modi giusti....



Hai ampliato benissimo ciò che volevo dire; ci si adagia, si lasciano scorrere segnali importanti nel fiume del quotidiano, sopraffatti dall'inerzia. E poi ci si ritrova a piangere lacrime di sangue su tradinet


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Hai ampliato benissimo ciò che volevo dire; ci si adagia, si lasciano scorrere segnali importanti nel fiume del quotidiano, sopraffatti dall'inerzia. E poi ci si ritrova a piangere lacrime di sangue su tradinet


Almeno le versiamo in compagnia


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Almeno le versiamo in compagnia









:rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> View attachment 9835
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mal comune,mezzo gaudio


----------



## Mary The Philips (18 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Mal comune,mezzo gaudio



Si, certo. Ma io da qua me ne vorrei andare il prima possibile: mi ricorderà per sempre in che stato sono arrivata (e sto ancora anche se non vi sfrantumo più i maroni con le pippe dei primi tempi).


----------



## perplesso (18 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si, certo. Ma io da qua me ne vorrei andare il prima possibile: mi ricorderà per sempre in che stato sono arrivata (e sto ancora anche se non vi sfrantumo più i maroni con le pippe dei primi tempi).


oppure puoi usare questo spazio come diario dei tuoi progressi


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> oppure puoi usare questo spazio come diario dei tuoi progressi


Quoto.


----------



## JON (19 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> ho letto con attenzione molte storie con la speranza di trovarne una simile alla mia per trovare consiglio.  Ovviamente siamo così diversi ma sembra che il tradimento accomuni molti di noi. Sono sposato da 12 anni e ho 2 splenidi figli di 11 e 8 anni. Sono un papà molto presente ed un marito premuroso. Ho sempre messo il bene della famiglia prima di tutto. Ho un lavoro abbastanza impegnativo ma nonostate tutto sono riuscito ad aiutare mia moglie nel crescere i bimbi ed a sostenerla nel suo lavoro. Mi dò sempre da fare con le attività dei bimbi, aiutarli nei compiti, coi lavori in casa etc etc.  Negli ultimi anni ho sentito di non essere apprezzato più di tanto da mia moglie.  Un continuo lamento su tutto quello che facevo. Sminuiva continuamente le cose che facevo.  Negava il mio impegno in casa e per i figli con tutti. Non avevamo più interessi comuni, etc. Questo ha fatto crescere in pochi mesi in me una sensazione di allontanamento da lei. È successo,  purtroppo o per fortuna, che mi sono avvicinato alla sua migliore amica. Premesso che siamo 2 coppie di amici molto affiatati, ci vediamo spesso e partiamo anche in vacanza assieme. Lei è varamente bella, oltre ad essere simpatica e piena di vita, si cura molto a differenza di mia moglie.  Mi ha fatto rinascere.  Ho cominciato a curarmi, a fare sport etc. Ci siamo visti diverse volte e alla fine ci siamo innamorati.  La storia va avanti da 4 mesi. All'inizio ci siamo promessi di mantenere il nostro equilibrio familiare visto che abbiamo due figli entrambi. Lei super innamorata di me, è arrivata al punto che non riesce più ad andare a letto con suo marito. Mi ha chiesto di non andare a letto con mia moglie altrimenti l'avrei ferita e non molto. A detto al marito più di una volta che sente di non amarlo più. Si è resa conto che solo l'amore della sua vita e non vuole più stare col marito. Mi ha dato una sorta di ultimatum per lasciare mia moglie e coronare il nostro sogno.  Visto che da clandestini non si poteva più andare avanti. Io, ho pure cominciato a fare lo stronzo con mia moglie per cercare il litigio e portarla allo stremo. Ci sono pure abbastanza riuscito, perchè abbiamo iniziato a litigare. Tra parentesi, visto che lei è amica di mia moglie, sa tutto quello che succede e mi racconta di tutto di più.  Io non sapevo più cosa credere, cominciavo a vedere mia moglie sotto altri occhi.  In questa situazione all'improvviso, mi sono sentito disonesto e i sensi di colpa hanno iniziato ad assalirmi.  All'improvviso sono passato dalla gioa dell'innamoramento, all'amarezza di prendere una decisione così grossa... distruggere quello costruito con mia moglie in 12 anni di matrimonio (figli, casa, parenti, amici, etc) in pochi mesi. Per farla breve non me la sono sentita. Ho subito chiesto alla mia amante che avevo bisogno di tempo per prendere una decisione del genere.  Lei non l'ha presa proprio bene. Diceva che io non ero abbastanza innamorato e che si trova una soluzione in tutto quando c'è l'amore. Io le ho detto che devo riallacciare un rapporto civile con mia moglie per prendere una decisione su cosa voglio fare del mio futuro visto che influenzano le persone a cui voglio bene (figli in primis).  Abbiamo deciso di staccarci per un pò, così io posso prendere una decisione in serenità e senza la sua influenza.  Lei ha detto che non mi avrebbe più contattato visto che voglio riavvicinarmi a mia moglie.  Detto e NON fatto. Ha resistito solo tre giorni. Poi ha cominciato di nuovo a contattarimi, a raccontarmi della gente che ci prova con lei (sapendo che sono geloso), a dirmi che ha volgia di farlo mandandomi foto di lei osè... etc etc. Io sento di amarla, ma nonostante tutto ho resistito e le ho detto che non è il caso di avere contatti fisici altrimenti non posso mai arrivare ad una decisione in piena indipendenza.  Adesso ci sentiamo ancora o ci vediamo per un caffè. Ultimamente mi ha detto che lascierà il marito in ogni caso, a prescindere dalla mia decisione, appena finisce l'anno scolastico e andrà via con i suoi figli. Io sinceramente io non ci credo tanto.
> ...


Giova', fatte li cazzi tua.


----------



## giovannitaranto (19 Marzo 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Hai commesso degli sbagli, hai compreso, sei tornato sui tuoi passi. Però restano i problemi con tua moglie, perché comunque sei infelice. E probabilmente lo è anche lei. Il modo migliore per riuscire a tornare a guardarla negli occhi è dare all'accaduto una utilità che possa portarvi ad essere una coppia nuovamente felice. Devi chiarire con tua moglie, rifondare il rapporto, rinfrescare la vostra relazione. Mettere sul tavolo tutto ciò che non va, dall'una e dall'altra parte, e correggere i comportamenti reciproci che vi portano ad allontanarvi. E chiarire anche che dovete fare un percorso di riavvicinamento che in caso fallisse porterebbe alla separazione.



Ho commessi degli sbagli e penso che non riuscirò a perdonarmeli.  Tutta la situazione è assurda, soprattutto perchè si tratta della sua migliore amica. Prima di iniziare ho esitato tantissimo, ma alla fine ho ceduto come uno scemo alla sua sensualità. Però mi é piaciuto e pure tanto. E forse avrei anche continuato se l'amante non mi avesse dato l'ultimatum di scegliere lei o mia moglie.  Adesso devo assumermi le mie responsabilità.  Non avevo mai tradito in vita mia. Questa volta è successo forse perchè forse c'erano una serie di circostanze favorevoli. Ovviamente non è una giustificazione. Ho trascrorso gli ultimi mesi in piena confusione. Ho agito per far piacere alle pressioni dell'amante o mi sono convinto che il mio atteggamente doveva cambiare con mia moglie. Per poi ritornare sui miei passi preso dai sensi di colpa.  Sarò sicuramente vigliacco, debole o altro. Ma questa situazione mi sta logorando. Sento che la cosa giusta è all'ontanarmi definitivamente dall'amante (anche se è difficile visto che siamo amici) e aspettare il tempo giusto per capire cosa provo per mia moglie. E quindi capire se sono capace di continuare con lei "come prima" o se forse il nostro matrimonio è giunto al capolinea. La cosa che più mi tormente è: Se un uomo tradisce la moglie e comincia a pensare una vita diversa con l'amante, significa che l'amore è finito? Oppure è possibile che l'abbia tradita solo per un'attrazione fisica e tutto può ricominciare?  In ogni caso, mi aiuterebbe se confessassi a mia moglie del tradimento? 



Rospondo ad alcuni di voi che hanno fatto domande specifiche: 


- Il fatto che mia moglie non apprezza quello che faccio per i bimbi, per la casa, soprattutto per lei non è una novità, è stato sempre così. Forse adesso ero arrivato ad un punto che lo notavo di più.


- Con mia moglie ho sempre avuto un rapporto sincero. Abbiamo cresciuto i figli in piena autonomia. Siamo sempre stati bene insieme soli o con i bimbi. Ultimamente (prima dell'amante) abbiamo interessi diversi o voglia di fare cose diverse. Come mamma è molto brava anche se non siamo d'accordo su alcuni punti e qualche volta ci scontriamo (penso sia normale). Non so sinceramente cosa mi abbia spinto a tradirla. Sicuramente ero fortemente attratto dall'altra. E non solo di recente ma da sempre. Ma non avevo mai fatto capire niente... questa volta qualcosa è successo dentro di me che mi ha spinto a rompere il muro. 


- Avevo scritto che sono sempre stato un marito premuroso non solo un bravo papà. Non è che mia moglie sia una stronza. Anzi sa essere adorabile ma anche molto cattiva. 


- Non è avviamente colpa sua se l'ho tradita.

- Cosa avrei fatto se lei mi avesse tradito col marito dell'amica?   Ci ho pensato in queste settimane e stranamente sarei stato felice.  Forse perchè così non mi sentirei più in colpa? i 

grazie


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> Ho commessi degli sbagli e penso che non riuscirò a perdonarmeli.  Tutta la situazione è assurda, soprattutto perchè si tratta della sua migliore amica. Prima di iniziare ho esitato tantissimo, ma alla fine ho ceduto come uno scemo alla sua sensualità. Però mi é piaciuto e pure tanto. E forse avrei anche continuato se l'amante non mi avesse dato l'ultimatum di scegliere lei o mia moglie.  Adesso devo assumermi le mie responsabilità.  Non avevo mai tradito in vita mia. Questa volta è successo forse perchè forse c'erano una serie di circostanze favorevoli. Ovviamente non è una giustificazione. Ho trascrorso gli ultimi mesi in piena confusione. Ho agito per far piacere alle pressioni dell'amante o mi sono convinto che il mio atteggamente doveva cambiare con mia moglie. Per poi ritornare sui miei passi preso dai sensi di colpa.  Sarò sicuramente vigliacco, debole o altro. Ma questa situazione mi sta logorando. Sento che la cosa giusta è all'ontanarmi definitivamente dall'amante (anche se è difficile visto che siamo amici) e aspettare il tempo giusto per capire cosa provo per mia moglie. E quindi capire se sono capace di continuare con lei "come prima" o se forse il nostro matrimonio è giunto al capolinea. La cosa che più mi tormente è: Se un uomo tradisce la moglie e comincia a pensare una vita diversa con l'amante, significa che l'amore è finito? Oppure è possibile che l'abbia tradita solo per un'attrazione fisica e tutto può ricominciare?  In ogni caso, mi aiuterebbe se confessassi a mia moglie del tradimento?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giovanni,
pensa se tua moglie lo viene a sapere e pensa :
a) ai casini che ne deriveranno ;
b) al dolore che le farai provare, a lei e, per l'effetto, anche ai tuoi figli.
Da quello che scrivi non sembri assolutamente convinto di voler assecondare la tua amante e il suo desiderio di lasciare la propria famiglia e costruirne una nuova con te.
E allora, se accetti un mite consiglio, non dire nulla a tua moglie e chiudi la storia con la signora.
Se, come dici, non hai mai tradito, è ovvio che tu ti senta parecchio 'sballottato' e non sai che pesci prendere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

*porca puttana*

ma io dico: ma che donna di merda è questa che non solo si fa il marito della sua migliore amica ma usa(abusa) le confidenze che questa fa mentre lui la sta mostrizzando per arrivare alla rottura, per metterla ulteriormente in difficoltà nel suo matrimonio, in un momento in cui questa sta soffrendo come un cane e con la prospettiva(dell'amante) di sfasciarle la famiglia?
Ma che gente di merda c'è in giro????
e questo per una facocera del genere pensa pure di buttare all'aria la sua famiglia, OH!!!
tenetemi lontana da questo 3d.

Che già so come va a finire:
1) lui fa scoppiare il merdone e dopo 6 mesi si mangia mani e piedi e finisce a prendersi a schiaffi in faccia con quello che è rimasto
2) Lui decide di restare in famiglia ed il merdone lo fa scoppiare lei, perchè su questo non v'è dubbio alcuno.
ma porca puttana(2), ma è possibile che la gente non veda cosa ha sotto agli occhi?
cos'è, il pisello in tiro obnubila la vista?


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io dico: ma che donna di merda è questa che non solo si fa il marito della sua migliore amica ma usa(abusa) le confidenze che questa fa mentre lui la sta mostrizzando per arrivare alla rottura, per metterla ulteriormente in difficoltà nel suo matrimonio, in un momento in cui questa sta soffrendo come un cane e con la prospettiva(dell'amante) di sfasciarle la famiglia?
> Ma che gente di merda c'è in giro????
> e questo per una facocera del genere pensa pure di buttare all'aria la sua famiglia, OH!!!
> tenetemi lontana da questo 3d.
> ...


Propendo per la seconda ...


----------



## nicola (19 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> ho letto con attenzione molte storie con la speranza di trovarne una simile alla mia per trovare consiglio.  Ovviamente siamo così diversi ma sembra che il tradimento accomuni molti di noi. Sono sposato da 12 anni e ho 2 splenidi figli di 11 e 8 anni. Sono un papà molto presente ed un marito premuroso. Ho sempre messo il bene della famiglia prima di tutto. Ho un lavoro abbastanza impegnativo ma nonostate tutto sono riuscito ad aiutare mia moglie nel crescere i bimbi ed a sostenerla nel suo lavoro. Mi dò sempre da fare con le attività dei bimbi, aiutarli nei compiti, coi lavori in casa etc etc.  Negli ultimi anni ho sentito di non essere apprezzato più di tanto da mia moglie.  Un continuo lamento su tutto quello che facevo. Sminuiva continuamente le cose che facevo.  Negava il mio impegno in casa e per i figli con tutti. Non avevamo più interessi comuni, etc. Questo ha fatto crescere in pochi mesi in me una sensazione di allontanamento da lei. È successo,  purtroppo o per fortuna, che mi sono avvicinato alla sua migliore amica. Premesso che siamo 2 coppie di amici molto affiatati, ci vediamo spesso e partiamo anche in vacanza assieme. Lei è varamente bella, oltre ad essere simpatica e piena di vita, si cura molto a differenza di mia moglie.  Mi ha fatto rinascere.  Ho cominciato a curarmi, a fare sport etc. Ci siamo visti diverse volte e alla fine ci siamo innamorati.  La storia va avanti da 4 mesi. All'inizio ci siamo promessi di mantenere il nostro equilibrio familiare visto che abbiamo due figli entrambi. Lei super innamorata di me, è arrivata al punto che non riesce più ad andare a letto con suo marito. Mi ha chiesto di non andare a letto con mia moglie altrimenti l'avrei ferita e non molto. A detto al marito più di una volta che sente di non amarlo più. Si è resa conto che solo l'amore della sua vita e non vuole più stare col marito. Mi ha dato una sorta di ultimatum per lasciare mia moglie e coronare il nostro sogno.  Visto che da clandestini non si poteva più andare avanti. Io, ho pure cominciato a fare lo stronzo con mia moglie per cercare il litigio e portarla allo stremo. Ci sono pure abbastanza riuscito, perchè abbiamo iniziato a litigare. Tra parentesi, visto che lei è amica di mia moglie, sa tutto quello che succede e mi racconta di tutto di più.  Io non sapevo più cosa credere, cominciavo a vedere mia moglie sotto altri occhi.  In questa situazione all'improvviso, mi sono sentito disonesto e i sensi di colpa hanno iniziato ad assalirmi.  All'improvviso sono passato dalla gioa dell'innamoramento, all'amarezza di prendere una decisione così grossa... distruggere quello costruito con mia moglie in 12 anni di matrimonio (figli, casa, parenti, amici, etc) in pochi mesi. Per farla breve non me la sono sentita. Ho subito chiesto alla mia amante che avevo bisogno di tempo per prendere una decisione del genere.  Lei non l'ha presa proprio bene. Diceva che io non ero abbastanza innamorato e che si trova una soluzione in tutto quando c'è l'amore. Io le ho detto che devo riallacciare un rapporto civile con mia moglie per prendere una decisione su cosa voglio fare del mio futuro visto che influenzano le persone a cui voglio bene (figli in primis).  Abbiamo deciso di staccarci per un pò, così io posso prendere una decisione in serenità e senza la sua influenza.  Lei ha detto che non mi avrebbe più contattato visto che voglio riavvicinarmi a mia moglie.  Detto e NON fatto. Ha resistito solo tre giorni. Poi ha cominciato di nuovo a contattarimi, a raccontarmi della gente che ci prova con lei (sapendo che sono geloso), a dirmi che ha volgia di farlo mandandomi foto di lei osè... etc etc. Io sento di amarla, ma nonostante tutto ho resistito e le ho detto che non è il caso di avere contatti fisici altrimenti non posso mai arrivare ad una decisione in piena indipendenza.  Adesso ci sentiamo ancora o ci vediamo per un caffè. Ultimamente mi ha detto che lascierà il marito in ogni caso, a prescindere dalla mia decisione, appena finisce l'anno scolastico e andrà via con i suoi figli. Io sinceramente io non ci credo tanto.
> ...


solo una parola...pena!!!


----------



## nicola (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io dico: ma che donna di merda è questa che non solo si fa il marito della sua migliore amica ma usa(abusa) le confidenze che questa fa mentre lui la sta mostrizzando per arrivare alla rottura, per metterla ulteriormente in difficoltà nel suo matrimonio, in un momento in cui questa sta soffrendo come un cane e con la prospettiva(dell'amante) di sfasciarle la famiglia?
> Ma che gente di merda c'è in giro????
> e questo per una facocera del genere pensa pure di buttare all'aria la sua famiglia, OH!!!
> tenetemi lontana da questo 3d.
> ...


Sbrì, si chiama lordume...


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2015)

nicola ha detto:


> Sbrì, si chiama lordume...


Nu in questo caso anche merdone ha un suo fottuto perchè


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io dico: ma che donna di merda è questa che non solo si fa il marito della sua migliore amica ma usa(abusa) le confidenze che questa fa mentre lui la sta mostrizzando per arrivare alla rottura, per metterla ulteriormente in difficoltà nel suo matrimonio, in un momento in cui questa sta soffrendo come un cane e con la prospettiva(dell'amante) di sfasciarle la famiglia?
> Ma che gente di merda c'è in giro????
> e questo per una facocera del genere pensa pure di buttare all'aria la sua famiglia, OH!!!
> tenetemi lontana da questo 3d.
> ...


ma anche la patata!
Dejanera docet.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

zanna ha detto:


> Propendo per la seconda ...


ma lupacchiotto, tu che ne sai a pacchi, obnubila?


----------



## zanna (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma lupacchiotto, tu che ne sai a pacchi, obnubila?


Eh come no? Hai presente la Pina col fornaio? Ecco ... gente già fulminata di suo che aspetta solo il momento propizio per riuscire ad inanellare una serie di cazzate inarrivabili ... e tu (generico) che leggi o magari le vivi e rimani sbigottito da tanta pochezza ... dici che sono troppo spocchioso?


----------



## giovannitaranto (19 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Giovanni,
> pensa se tua moglie lo viene a sapere e pensa :
> a) ai casini che ne deriveranno ;
> b) al dolore che le farai provare, a lei e, per l'effetto, anche ai tuoi figli.
> ...



Grazie mille per il consiglio.  In effetti mi sentivo come in un vortice fino a una settimana fa.  Quando avevo continue pressioni da LEI su come comportarmi con mia moglie per arrivare alla rottura. Ad un certo punto non ce l'ho fatta più ed ero sommerso dai sensi di colpa perchè 1) la tradivo e 2) facevo pure lo stronzo. Ho capito che quel comportamento non era il mio ed ero solo incitato da LEI.  Quindi le ho detto chiaramente che io non me la sentivo di distruggere quello costruito in tanti anni di matrimonio in pochi mesi. E che una scelta del genere richiede tempo per pensare a tutte le conseguenze. Soprattutto per i figli. LEI ha subito chiuso lì la cosa bruscamente dicendo che si metteva da parte definitivamente  per poi ricredersi dopo 3 giorni. In questi giorni mi ha detto che LEI avrebbe lasciato il marito in ogni caso perchè non sa fingere, LEI prova amore solo per me.   Nonostante LEI sia ritornata alla carica, io ho tenuto bene. Le ho detto che così io non posso prendere una decisione. Ovviamente sento ancora una fortissima attrazione per LEI e stiamo veramente bene insieme. Potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che è una storia recente, piena di chimica tra di noi all'inizio che poi sfumerà ... non lo so.  Credo LEI ci giochi molto su questa attrazione. Non lo so perchè sinceramente è la prima volta che mi trovo in una situazione del genere. Per questo non sapendo con chi sfogarmi ho chiesto aiuto a Voi. Vi ringrazio immensamente per tutti i messaggi, anche quelli che mi sbattono in faccia quanto faccio schifo, perchè è la verità.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> ho letto con attenzione molte storie con la speranza di trovarne una simile alla mia per trovare consiglio.  Ovviamente siamo così diversi ma sembra che il tradimento accomuni molti di noi. Sono sposato da 12 anni e ho 2 splenidi figli di 11 e 8 anni. Sono un papà molto presente ed un marito premuroso. Ho sempre messo il bene della famiglia prima di tutto. Ho un lavoro abbastanza impegnativo ma nonostate tutto sono riuscito ad aiutare mia moglie nel crescere i bimbi ed a sostenerla nel suo lavoro. Mi dò sempre da fare con le attività dei bimbi, aiutarli nei compiti, coi lavori in casa etc etc.  Negli ultimi anni ho sentito di non essere apprezzato più di tanto da mia moglie.  Un continuo lamento su tutto quello che facevo. Sminuiva continuamente le cose che facevo.  Negava il mio impegno in casa e per i figli con tutti. Non avevamo più interessi comuni, etc. Questo ha fatto crescere in pochi mesi in me una sensazione di allontanamento da lei. È successo,  purtroppo o per fortuna, che mi sono avvicinato alla sua migliore amica. Premesso che siamo 2 coppie di amici molto affiatati, ci vediamo spesso e partiamo anche in vacanza assieme. Lei è varamente bella, oltre ad essere simpatica e piena di vita, si cura molto a differenza di mia moglie.  Mi ha fatto rinascere.  Ho cominciato a curarmi, a fare sport etc. Ci siamo visti diverse volte e alla fine ci siamo innamorati.  La storia va avanti da 4 mesi. All'inizio ci siamo promessi di mantenere il nostro equilibrio familiare visto che abbiamo due figli entrambi. Lei super innamorata di me, è arrivata al punto che non riesce più ad andare a letto con suo marito. Mi ha chiesto di non andare a letto con mia moglie altrimenti l'avrei ferita e non molto. A detto al marito più di una volta che sente di non amarlo più. Si è resa conto che solo l'amore della sua vita e non vuole più stare col marito. Mi ha dato una sorta di ultimatum per lasciare mia moglie e coronare il nostro sogno.  Visto che da clandestini non si poteva più andare avanti. Io, ho pure cominciato a fare lo stronzo con mia moglie per cercare il litigio e portarla allo stremo. Ci sono pure abbastanza riuscito, perchè abbiamo iniziato a litigare. Tra parentesi, visto che lei è amica di mia moglie, sa tutto quello che succede e mi racconta di tutto di più.  Io non sapevo più cosa credere, cominciavo a vedere mia moglie sotto altri occhi.  In questa situazione all'improvviso, mi sono sentito disonesto e i sensi di colpa hanno iniziato ad assalirmi.  All'improvviso sono passato dalla gioa dell'innamoramento, all'amarezza di prendere una decisione così grossa... distruggere quello costruito con mia moglie in 12 anni di matrimonio (figli, casa, parenti, amici, etc) in pochi mesi. Per farla breve non me la sono sentita. Ho subito chiesto alla mia amante che avevo bisogno di tempo per prendere una decisione del genere.  Lei non l'ha presa proprio bene. Diceva che io non ero abbastanza innamorato e che si trova una soluzione in tutto quando c'è l'amore. Io le ho detto che devo riallacciare un rapporto civile con mia moglie per prendere una decisione su cosa voglio fare del mio futuro visto che influenzano le persone a cui voglio bene (figli in primis).  Abbiamo deciso di staccarci per un pò, così io posso prendere una decisione in serenità e senza la sua influenza.  Lei ha detto che non mi avrebbe più contattato visto che voglio riavvicinarmi a mia moglie.  Detto e NON fatto. Ha resistito solo tre giorni. Poi ha cominciato di nuovo a contattarimi, a raccontarmi della gente che ci prova con lei (sapendo che sono geloso), a dirmi che ha volgia di farlo mandandomi foto di lei osè... etc etc. Io sento di amarla, ma nonostante tutto ho resistito e le ho detto che non è il caso di avere contatti fisici altrimenti non posso mai arrivare ad una decisione in piena indipendenza.  Adesso ci sentiamo ancora o ci vediamo per un caffè. Ultimamente mi ha detto che lascierà il marito in ogni caso, a prescindere dalla mia decisione, appena finisce l'anno scolastico e andrà via con i suoi figli. Io sinceramente io non ci credo tanto.
> ...


si 
secondo me alla fine stai facendo la cosa 
giusta ...
il fatto che la vita non sarà più come prima 
tante cose cambiano la vita e non è detto che sia un male

auguri


----------



## ivanl (19 Marzo 2015)

Secondo me, che tu tronchi o meno, la bomba esplodera' e saranno cazzi...


----------



## Caciottina (19 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Secondo me, che tu tronchi o meno, la bomba esplodera' e saranno cazzi...


quoto


----------



## spleen (19 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> Grazie mille per il consiglio.  In effetti mi sentivo come in un vortice fino a una settimana fa.  Quando avevo continue pressioni da LEI su come comportarmi con mia moglie per arrivare alla rottura. Ad un certo punto non ce l'ho fatta più ed ero sommerso dai sensi di colpa perchè 1) la tradivo e 2) facevo pure lo stronzo. Ho capito che quel comportamento non era il mio ed ero solo incitato da LEI.  Quindi le ho detto chiaramente che io non me la sentivo di distruggere quello costruito in tanti anni di matrimonio in pochi mesi. E che una scelta del genere richiede tempo per pensare a tutte le conseguenze. Soprattutto per i figli. LEI ha subito chiuso lì la cosa bruscamente dicendo che si metteva da parte definitivamente  per poi ricredersi dopo 3 giorni. In questi giorni mi ha detto che LEI avrebbe lasciato il marito in ogni caso perchè non sa fingere, LEI prova amore solo per me.   Nonostante LEI sia ritornata alla carica, io ho tenuto bene. Le ho detto che così io non posso prendere una decisione. Ovviamente sento ancora una fortissima attrazione per LEI e stiamo veramente bene insieme. *Potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che è una storia recente, piena di chimica tra di noi all'inizio che poi sfumerà ... non lo so.*  Credo LEI ci giochi molto su questa attrazione. Non lo so perchè sinceramente è la prima volta che mi trovo in una situazione del genere. Per questo non sapendo con chi sfogarmi ho chiesto aiuto a Voi. Vi ringrazio immensamente per tutti i messaggi, anche quelli che mi sbattono in faccia quanto faccio schifo, perchè è la verità.


Il neretto puoi darlo per certo secondo me.
Rifletti sulla differenza che ci puo essere tra innamoramento e amore.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> Grazie mille per il consiglio.  In effetti mi sentivo come in un vortice fino a una settimana fa.  Quando avevo continue pressioni da LEI su come comportarmi con mia moglie per arrivare alla rottura. Ad un certo punto non ce l'ho fatta più ed ero sommerso dai sensi di colpa perchè 1) la tradivo e 2) facevo pure lo stronzo. Ho capito che quel comportamento non era il mio ed ero solo incitato da LEI.  Quindi le ho detto chiaramente che io non me la sentivo di distruggere quello costruito in tanti anni di matrimonio in pochi mesi. E che una scelta del genere richiede tempo per pensare a tutte le conseguenze. Soprattutto per i figli. LEI ha subito chiuso lì la cosa bruscamente dicendo che si metteva da parte definitivamente  per poi ricredersi dopo 3 giorni. In questi giorni mi ha detto che LEI avrebbe lasciato il marito in ogni caso perchè non sa fingere, LEI prova amore solo per me.   Nonostante LEI sia ritornata alla carica, io ho tenuto bene. Le ho detto che così io non posso prendere una decisione. Ovviamente sento ancora una fortissima attrazione per LEI e stiamo veramente bene insieme. Potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che è una storia recente, piena di chimica tra di noi all'inizio che poi sfumerà ... non lo so.  Credo LEI ci giochi molto su questa attrazione. Non lo so perchè sinceramente è la prima volta che mi trovo in una situazione del genere. Per questo non sapendo con chi sfogarmi ho chiesto aiuto a Voi. Vi ringrazio immensamente per tutti i messaggi, anche quelli che mi sbattono in faccia quanto faccio schifo, perchè è la verità.


LEI. Maiuscolo.
Prova un po' a riflettere sull'importanza che dai alla donna in generale nella tua vita.
Hai sposato una donna ( e hai avuto dei figli con lei) che non ha mai apprezzato quello che sei ( hai scritto).
Hai una relazione con una donna che cerca di influire sulle tue scelte.

Ma queste donne le hai lasciate "entrare" tu.
Non pago, vorresti raccontare a tua moglie per farti aiutare a risolvere quello che non sai scegliere.
Fatto qualche domanda su questo tuo iter.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> ho letto con attenzione molte storie con la speranza di trovarne una simile alla mia per trovare consiglio.  Ovviamente siamo così diversi ma sembra che il tradimento accomuni molti di noi. Sono sposato da 12 anni e ho 2 splenidi figli di 11 e 8 anni. Sono un papà molto presente ed un marito premuroso. Ho sempre messo il bene della famiglia prima di tutto. Ho un lavoro abbastanza impegnativo ma nonostate tutto sono riuscito ad aiutare mia moglie nel crescere i bimbi ed a sostenerla nel suo lavoro. Mi dò sempre da fare con le attività dei bimbi, aiutarli nei compiti, coi lavori in casa etc etc.  Negli ultimi anni ho sentito di non essere apprezzato più di tanto da mia moglie.  Un continuo lamento su tutto quello che facevo. Sminuiva continuamente le cose che facevo.  Negava il mio impegno in casa e per i figli con tutti. Non avevamo più interessi comuni, etc. Questo ha fatto crescere in pochi mesi in me una sensazione di allontanamento da lei. È successo,  purtroppo o per fortuna, che mi sono avvicinato alla sua migliore amica. Premesso che siamo 2 coppie di amici molto affiatati, ci vediamo spesso e partiamo anche in vacanza assieme. Lei è varamente bella, oltre ad essere simpatica e piena di vita, si cura molto a differenza di mia moglie.  Mi ha fatto rinascere.  Ho cominciato a curarmi, a fare sport etc. Ci siamo visti diverse volte e alla fine ci siamo innamorati.  La storia va avanti da 4 mesi. All'inizio ci siamo promessi di mantenere il nostro equilibrio familiare visto che abbiamo due figli entrambi. Lei super innamorata di me, è arrivata al punto che non riesce più ad andare a letto con suo marito. Mi ha chiesto di non andare a letto con mia moglie altrimenti l'avrei ferita e non molto. A detto al marito più di una volta che sente di non amarlo più. Si è resa conto che solo l'amore della sua vita e non vuole più stare col marito. Mi ha dato una sorta di ultimatum per lasciare mia moglie e coronare il nostro sogno.  Visto che da clandestini non si poteva più andare avanti. Io, ho pure cominciato a fare lo stronzo con mia moglie per cercare il litigio e portarla allo stremo. Ci sono pure abbastanza riuscito, perchè abbiamo iniziato a litigare. Tra parentesi, visto che lei è amica di mia moglie, sa tutto quello che succede e mi racconta di tutto di più.  Io non sapevo più cosa credere, cominciavo a vedere mia moglie sotto altri occhi.  In questa situazione all'improvviso, mi sono sentito disonesto e i sensi di colpa hanno iniziato ad assalirmi.  All'improvviso sono passato dalla gioa dell'innamoramento, all'amarezza di prendere una decisione così grossa... distruggere quello costruito con mia moglie in 12 anni di matrimonio (figli, casa, parenti, amici, etc) in pochi mesi. Per farla breve non me la sono sentita. Ho subito chiesto alla mia amante che avevo bisogno di tempo per prendere una decisione del genere.  Lei non l'ha presa proprio bene. Diceva che io non ero abbastanza innamorato e che si trova una soluzione in tutto quando c'è l'amore. Io le ho detto che devo riallacciare un rapporto civile con mia moglie per prendere una decisione su cosa voglio fare del mio futuro visto che influenzano le persone a cui voglio bene (figli in primis).  Abbiamo deciso di staccarci per un pò, così io posso prendere una decisione in serenità e senza la sua influenza.  Lei ha detto che non mi avrebbe più contattato visto che voglio riavvicinarmi a mia moglie.  Detto e NON fatto. Ha resistito solo tre giorni. Poi ha cominciato di nuovo a contattarimi, a raccontarmi della gente che ci prova con lei (sapendo che sono geloso), a dirmi che ha volgia di farlo mandandomi foto di lei osè... etc etc. Io sento di amarla, ma nonostante tutto ho resistito e le ho detto che non è il caso di avere contatti fisici altrimenti non posso mai arrivare ad una decisione in piena indipendenza.  Adesso ci sentiamo ancora o ci vediamo per un caffè. Ultimamente mi ha detto che lascierà il marito in ogni caso, a prescindere dalla mia decisione, appena finisce l'anno scolastico e andrà via con i suoi figli. Io sinceramente io non ci credo tanto.
> ...


Ah boh...! io mica so cosa dovresti fare.
Forse dovresti cercare di trovare te stesso, cercati, trovati e prendi la decisione che ti sembra più giusta. 

Senti posso farti una domanda? Ma eri innamorato prima di trombartela o ti sei innamorato dopo averla trombata? 

Lo so, è polemica a prima vista, prova a non considerarla tale e prenderla come spunto alla tua voglia di?


----------



## nicola (19 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> Secondo me, che tu tronchi o meno, la bomba esplodera' e saranno cazzi...


speriamo...


----------



## giovannitaranto (19 Marzo 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ah boh...! io mica so cosa dovresti fare.
> Forse dovresti cercare di trovare te stesso, cercati, trovati e prendi la decisione che ti sembra più giusta.
> 
> Senti posso farti una domanda? Ma eri innamorato prima di trombartela o ti sei innamorato dopo averla trombata?
> ...



Mi è sempre piaciuta. Eravamo amici prima di essere amanti ed è stato sempre un piacere stare con lei. Con o senza consorti, con o senza figli. Anche l'attrazione c'è sempre stata. Sentivo un fastidio quando qualcuno ci provava con lei nonostante eravamo solo amici. Avevo sempre voglia di condividere di trascorrere del tempo con lei. E lo stesso era per lei. Non so se questo è amore, infatuazione o semplice attrazione.


----------



## Vincent Vega (19 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> ho letto con attenzione molte storie con la speranza di trovarne una simile alla mia per trovare consiglio.  Ovviamente siamo così diversi ma sembra che il tradimento accomuni molti di noi. Sono sposato da 12 anni e ho 2 splenidi figli di 11 e 8 anni. Sono un papà molto presente ed un marito premuroso. Ho sempre messo il bene della famiglia prima di tutto. Ho un lavoro abbastanza impegnativo ma nonostate tutto sono riuscito ad aiutare mia moglie nel crescere i bimbi ed a sostenerla nel suo lavoro. Mi dò sempre da fare con le attività dei bimbi, aiutarli nei compiti, coi lavori in casa etc etc.  Negli ultimi anni ho sentito di non essere apprezzato più di tanto da mia moglie.  Un continuo lamento su tutto quello che facevo. Sminuiva continuamente le cose che facevo.  Negava il mio impegno in casa e per i figli con tutti. Non avevamo più interessi comuni, etc. Questo ha fatto crescere in pochi mesi in me una sensazione di allontanamento da lei. È successo,  purtroppo o per fortuna, che mi sono avvicinato alla sua migliore amica. Premesso che siamo 2 coppie di amici molto affiatati, ci vediamo spesso e partiamo anche in vacanza assieme. Lei è varamente bella, oltre ad essere simpatica e piena di vita, si cura molto a differenza di mia moglie.  Mi ha fatto rinascere.  Ho cominciato a curarmi, a fare sport etc. Ci siamo visti diverse volte e alla fine ci siamo innamorati.  La storia va avanti da 4 mesi. All'inizio ci siamo promessi di mantenere il nostro equilibrio familiare visto che abbiamo due figli entrambi. Lei super innamorata di me, è arrivata al punto che non riesce più ad andare a letto con suo marito. Mi ha chiesto di non andare a letto con mia moglie altrimenti l'avrei ferita e non molto. A detto al marito più di una volta che sente di non amarlo più. Si è resa conto che solo l'amore della sua vita e non vuole più stare col marito. Mi ha dato una sorta di ultimatum per lasciare mia moglie e coronare il nostro sogno.  Visto che da clandestini non si poteva più andare avanti. Io, ho pure cominciato a fare lo stronzo con mia moglie per cercare il litigio e portarla allo stremo. Ci sono pure abbastanza riuscito, perchè abbiamo iniziato a litigare. Tra parentesi, visto che lei è amica di mia moglie, sa tutto quello che succede e mi racconta di tutto di più.  Io non sapevo più cosa credere, cominciavo a vedere mia moglie sotto altri occhi.  In questa situazione all'improvviso, mi sono sentito disonesto e i sensi di colpa hanno iniziato ad assalirmi.  All'improvviso sono passato dalla gioa dell'innamoramento, all'amarezza di prendere una decisione così grossa... distruggere quello costruito con mia moglie in 12 anni di matrimonio (figli, casa, parenti, amici, etc) in pochi mesi. Per farla breve non me la sono sentita. Ho subito chiesto alla mia amante che avevo bisogno di tempo per prendere una decisione del genere.  Lei non l'ha presa proprio bene. Diceva che io non ero abbastanza innamorato e che si trova una soluzione in tutto quando c'è l'amore. Io le ho detto che devo riallacciare un rapporto civile con mia moglie per prendere una decisione su cosa voglio fare del mio futuro visto che influenzano le persone a cui voglio bene (figli in primis).  Abbiamo deciso di staccarci per un pò, così io posso prendere una decisione in serenità e senza la sua influenza.  Lei ha detto che non mi avrebbe più contattato visto che voglio riavvicinarmi a mia moglie.  Detto e NON fatto. Ha resistito solo tre giorni. Poi ha cominciato di nuovo a contattarimi, a raccontarmi della gente che ci prova con lei (sapendo che sono geloso), a dirmi che ha volgia di farlo mandandomi foto di lei osè... etc etc. Io sento di amarla, ma nonostante tutto ho resistito e le ho detto che non è il caso di avere contatti fisici altrimenti non posso mai arrivare ad una decisione in piena indipendenza.  Adesso ci sentiamo ancora o ci vediamo per un caffè. Ultimamente mi ha detto che lascierà il marito in ogni caso, a prescindere dalla mia decisione, appena finisce l'anno scolastico e andrà via con i suoi figli. Io sinceramente io non ci credo tanto.
> ...





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ma io dico: ma che donna di merda è questa che non solo si fa il marito della sua migliore amica ma usa(abusa) le confidenze che questa fa mentre lui la sta mostrizzando per arrivare alla rottura, per metterla ulteriormente in difficoltà nel suo matrimonio, in un momento in cui questa sta soffrendo come un cane e con la prospettiva(dell'amante) di sfasciarle la famiglia?
> Ma che gente di merda c'è in giro????
> e questo per una facocera del genere pensa pure di buttare all'aria la sua famiglia, OH!!!
> tenetemi lontana da questo 3d.
> ...


Ciao Giovà, sei nella merda peggiore.
Non ti darò giudizi o suggerimenti sulla morale, hanno provveduto gli altri. Il tuo errore macroscopico è stato perdere la testa per una bella figa, che ti girava parecchio per casa. Sei diventato lo zerbino della femme fatal, peggiorando - di tua iniziativa - un rapporto che era sofferente, ma non la cloaca che hai descritto probabilmente. Soprattutto: lo hai fatto in soli 4 mesi - in cui il troione ti ha infinocchiato e ammutandato - e lo hai fatto con una donna che è ben presente nella tua vita, e che adesso "pretende".
Il suggerimento è: fatti un trapianto di coglioni, e trova il modo di chiudere con il figone, dominando la situazione. Della serie "_erano belle scopate, ma non esiste che  lascio la mia famiglia, torna in te e pensa che è stato bello finchè ci siamo divertiti con le nostre sgroppate. Sciò_!".
Non dire nulla a tua moglie, visto che non intendi lasciarla, e diventa un uomo da oggi (festa del papà..._intiendes_?). Così scongiurerai il "finale n. 1" di Sbriciolata. Ovviamente, non scongiurerai il "finale n. 2": il figone ti viene a citofonare e racconta, con messaggi e telefonate come prove circostanziate, tutto a tua moglie. Perché sia chiaro: te la sei scelta figa, ma decisamente fuori di testa. E se proprio uno vuole farsi delle sgroppate, le "fuori di testa" sono da escludere. Te la ricordi la storia di Parolisi, vero???


----------



## Ultimo (19 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> Mi è sempre piaciuta. Eravamo amici prima di essere amanti ed è stato sempre un piacere stare con lei. Con o senza consorti, con o senza figli. Anche l'attrazione c'è sempre stata. Sentivo un fastidio quando qualcuno ci provava con lei nonostante eravamo solo amici. Avevo sempre voglia di condividere di trascorrere del tempo con lei. E lo stesso era per lei. *Non so se questo è amore, infatuazione o semplice attrazione.*



Se togli il grassetto la soluzione è semplice. Il grassetto sembra un pugno in un occhio, ma tale non lo è perchè il grassetto diventa: moglie, figli, vita vissuta assieme, incapacità di reagire prendendosi responsabilità, indecisione, paura etc.


----------



## Jim Cain (19 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> Grazie mille per il consiglio.  In effetti mi sentivo come in un vortice fino a una settimana fa.  Quando avevo continue pressioni da LEI su come comportarmi con mia moglie per arrivare alla rottura. Ad un certo punto non ce l'ho fatta più ed ero sommerso dai sensi di colpa perchè 1) la tradivo e 2) facevo pure lo stronzo. Ho capito che quel comportamento non era il mio ed ero solo incitato da LEI.  Quindi le ho detto chiaramente che io non me la sentivo di distruggere quello costruito in tanti anni di matrimonio in pochi mesi. E che una scelta del genere richiede tempo per pensare a tutte le conseguenze. Soprattutto per i figli. LEI ha subito chiuso lì la cosa bruscamente dicendo che si metteva da parte definitivamente  per poi ricredersi dopo 3 giorni. In questi giorni mi ha detto che LEI avrebbe lasciato il marito in ogni caso perchè non sa fingere, LEI prova amore solo per me.   Nonostante LEI sia ritornata alla carica, io ho tenuto bene. Le ho detto che così io non posso prendere una decisione. Ovviamente sento ancora una fortissima attrazione per LEI e stiamo veramente bene insieme. Potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che è una storia recente, piena di chimica tra di noi all'inizio che poi sfumerà ... non lo so.  Credo LEI ci giochi molto su questa attrazione. Non lo so perchè sinceramente è la prima volta che mi trovo in una situazione del genere. Per questo non sapendo con chi sfogarmi ho chiesto aiuto a Voi. Vi ringrazio immensamente per tutti i messaggi, anche quelli che mi sbattono in faccia quanto faccio schifo, perchè è la verità.


P.S. : se 'LEI' ti 'incita' a lasciare tua moglie non è davvero una bella persona. Anche la persona più innamorata del mondo si pone dei limiti. Purtroppo, come diceva una mia cara amica, 'la carne non mente' e se l'attrazione - come pare - è davvero fortissima allora sono cazzi...


----------



## giovannitaranto (19 Marzo 2015)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> P.S. : se 'LEI' ti 'incita' a lasciare tua moglie non è davvero una bella persona. Anche la persona più innamorata del mondo si pone dei limiti. Purtroppo, come diceva una mia cara amica, 'la carne non mente' e se l'attrazione - come pare - è davvero fortissima allora sono cazzi...



in effetti l'attrazione è veramente fortissima... questo rende il tutto molto più difficile. Lei è sicura che siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra e capita di rado nella vita. In effetti a parte l'attrazione fisica c'è affinità al 100% su tutto. Ed il fatto che ci conosciamo da tanti anni lo conferma. Per questo è disposta a lasciare tutto quello che ha pur di stare insieme. Non le fanno paura i danni collaterali. Io sono quello che ha paura di lanciarsi nel buio così, perdere tutti i riferimenti, e soprattutto fare del male a chi mi vuole bene.  Ma quando stiamo insieme, anche solo per un caffè, sto troppo bene.  Per questo credo che se mi allontano un per un pò, faccio passare un pò di tempo, faccio sfumare l'infatuazione (se infatuazione è) e posso decidere in piena coscienza. Pronto ad assumermi le responsabilità delle mie azioni.  Non come adesso che mi sento frastornato.


----------



## perplesso (19 Marzo 2015)

Mi toccherà interdire questo 3d a Circe


----------



## Circe (19 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> Grazie mille per il consiglio.  In effetti mi sentivo come in un vortice fino a una settimana fa.  Quando avevo continue pressioni da LEI su come comportarmi con mia moglie per arrivare alla rottura. Ad un certo punto non ce l'ho fatta più ed ero sommerso dai sensi di colpa perchè 1) la tradivo e 2) facevo pure lo stronzo. Ho capito che quel comportamento non era il mio ed ero solo incitato da LEI.  Quindi le ho detto chiaramente che io non me la sentivo di distruggere quello costruito in tanti anni di matrimonio in pochi mesi. E che una scelta del genere richiede tempo per pensare a tutte le conseguenze. Soprattutto per i figli. LEI ha subito chiuso lì la cosa bruscamente dicendo che si metteva da parte definitivamente  per poi ricredersi dopo 3 giorni. In questi giorni mi ha detto che LEI avrebbe lasciato il marito in ogni caso perchè non sa fingere, LEI prova amore solo per me.   Nonostante LEI sia ritornata alla carica, io ho tenuto bene. Le ho detto che così io non posso prendere una decisione. Ovviamente sento ancora una fortissima attrazione per LEI e stiamo veramente bene insieme. Potrebbe essere dovuto al fatto che è una storia recente, piena di chimica tra di noi all'inizio che poi sfumerà ... non lo so.  Credo LEI ci giochi molto su questa attrazione. Non lo so perchè sinceramente è la prima volta che mi trovo in una situazione del genere. Per questo non sapendo con chi sfogarmi ho chiesto aiuto a Voi. Vi ringrazio immensamente per tutti i messaggi, anche quelli che mi sbattono in faccia quanto faccio schifo, perchè è la verità.


È facile farsi prendere dal gusto del proibito, è facile vivere le sensazioni con una donna nuova che non conosce i tuoi difetti, le tue cattive abitudini, alla quale ti senti di comunicare l'eccitazione del rapporto. È difficile essere moglie, sopportare le difficoltà della vita, essere mamma....con un marito che ha la testa altrove. Io sono una moglie tradita. Mio marito lo ha fatto con la mia migliore amica. Sposata con il suo migliore amico. Non ti do consigli ne giudizi. So che 4 mesi di relazione clandestina sono pochi x parlare di amore. Ma sono sufficienti a rovinare la vita di tua moglie x sempre.


----------



## Circe (19 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Mi toccherà interdire questo 3d a Circe


Troppo tardi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> in effetti l'attrazione è veramente fortissima... questo rende il tutto molto più difficile. Lei è sicura che siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra e capita di rado nella vita. In effetti a parte l'attrazione fisica c'è affinità al 100% su tutto. Ed il fatto che ci conosciamo da tanti anni lo conferma. Per questo è disposta a lasciare tutto quello che ha pur di stare insieme. Non le fanno paura i danni collaterali. Io sono quello che ha paura di lanciarsi nel buio così, perdere tutti i riferimenti, e soprattutto fare del male a chi mi vuole bene.  Ma quando stiamo insieme, anche solo per un caffè, sto troppo bene.  Per questo credo che se mi allontano un per un pò, faccio passare un pò di tempo, faccio sfumare l'infatuazione (se infatuazione è) e posso decidere in piena coscienza. Pronto ad assumermi le responsabilità delle mie azioni.  Non come adesso che mi sento frastornato.


Allora: schiaffa la testa sotto l'acqua fredda, stappati bene le orecchie e ascolta:
tu non sei certo la persona che mi ispira più simpatia al mondo ma dato che sei qui e ci sono pure io una cosa te la devo dire.
Quella donna di cui tu ti sei infatuato perchè siete fatti l'uno per l'altra non è altro che un sacco di merda.
Solo un sacco di merda può tradire non dico nemmeno tanto il marito ma la sua amica in un modo così contorto e senza scrupoli.
Quando tua moglie lo verrà a sapere, perchè lo verrà a sapere, sarà devastata dal doppio tradimento: avrà perso non solo il compagno della sua vita, ma anche la persona alla quale si rivolgeva nei momenti difficili credendo fosse un'amica e invece era una serpe.
Ripenserà esattamente a tutte le volte in cui tu l'hai trattata male e lei correva a cercare consiglio da quel giano bifronte che lavorava per sfasciarle la famiglia.
Ricorderà ogni parola che lei le ha detto in quei momenti e immaginerà quanto lei gongolava e rideva nel vederla soffrire non appena le voltava le spalle.
Immaginerà come lei internamente si beava di trombarle il marito mentre tua moglie non capiva che cazzo ti stesse succedendo e si chiedeva come fare per riavvicinarti.
E avrà la visione di te che di fronte a una merda del genere, hai pure perso la testa.
Siete fatti l'uno per l'altra?
Trai le tue conclusioni, non è davvero una cosa di cui vantarsi.


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Marzo 2015)

Circe ha detto:


> Troppo tardi.


tesoro vai a leggere il 3d di Deja. Pussa via, davvero.


----------



## Nicka (19 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora: schiaffa la testa sotto l'acqua fredda, stappati bene le orecchie e ascolta:
> tu non sei certo la persona che mi ispira più simpatia al mondo ma dato che sei qui e ci sono pure io una cosa te la devo dire.
> Quella donna di cui tu ti sei infatuato perchè siete fatti l'uno per l'altra non è altro che un sacco di merda.
> Solo un sacco di merda può tradire non dico nemmeno tanto il marito ma la sua amica in un modo così contorto e senza scrupoli.
> ...


Poi dicono che non ci sono tradimenti più o meno gravi. Un tradimento è un tradimento...per carità, ma una roba del genere per me è schifo totale.
Mi viene il ribrezzo solo a pensarci seriamente...


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Poi dicono che non ci sono tradimenti più o meno gravi. Un tradimento è un tradimento...per carità, ma una roba del genere per me è schifo totale.
> Mi viene il ribrezzo solo a pensarci seriamente...


Sono questi i casi in cui quando lo scopri ti manca il fiato....Quando prendi coscienza della complicità tra i due ed impazzisci.Non sai da dove iniziare e i pensieri corrono come i treni.E rimani muta,nemmeno a urlare riesci...Tutt'un dolore dentro e pensando a ciò che hanno fatto ti viene da vomitare e vomiti per davvero.Ti diventa un ossessione e rimani in apnea per molto tempo.Non sono solo gli amanti loro 2...sono il tuo incubo peggiore.Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali no.


----------



## danny (20 Marzo 2015)

Non me la sento di unirmi al coro di chi lapida Giovanni. Può capitare, a tutti, ed è successo a lui di beccarsi una cotta per un'altra donna pur essendo sposati e genitori.
Anzi, forse quell'essere o ritenersi bravi genitori, avere fatto tutto il dovere senza mai ricevere il premio che si ritiene doveroso, una specie di retaggio dell'educazione di molti genitori ("Se fai il bravo ti faccio un regalo"), è la giustificazione che ci si dà sempre per lasciarsi andare  e ricevere il premio dell'amore senza riflettere (ma chi lo fa?) sulle conseguenze.
Lasciamo perdere l'amore: a tutti noi interessa stare bene, ed è innegabile che una nuova relazione corrisposta faccia stare da dio, 7 o anche più metri sopra il cielo... 
Perché alla fine è una storia che si ripete sempre uguale, che sia un uomo o una donna a seguire il copione...
Bravo marito, brava moglie, ma con quella tristezza di fondo di aver compiuto tutto il dovere "per gli altri", ma di ricevere poco "per sé".
E quel poco è la routine in cui la passione è un ricordo e la routine un pesante capestro quotidiano.
Siamo tutti egoisti e la felicità dei figli non ci appaga mai del tutto.
Il resto prosegue come da copione: lui, il marito, che non riesce più a desiderare la moglie (in fin dei conti è monogamo... se è attratto dall'amica non lo è più della moglie, of course) e tutte quelle domande irrisolte che ci portano a fare più casino di quello che dovrebbe essere.
Un mio giudizio: io una donna come l'amica, amante, fedifraga non la vorrei come moglie.
Sono sicuro che mi farebbe impazzire.
A questo punto rimane da salvare il salvabile: mollare l'amante e tornare dalla moglie.
Cercando di capire se l'amante è intenzionata a piantare un casino e portare alla luce tutto (ma a che pro? Per sputtanarsi a sua volta?), oppure se quanto successo è degno finalmente di essere seppellito nell'album dei ricordi.
Molto personali, si intende.
Il matrimonio non è solo (e spesso non lo è mai) passione, soprattutto se ci sono dei figli.
E' un contratto che prevede degli obblighi. Tornate a rispettarlo e lasciate alle spalle quanto accaduto.
Siete grandi abbastanza per capire che non c'è futuro per una storia così, nata nel tradimento, sia del vincolo coniugale, che di un'amicizia.
E non buttate a soqquadro due matrimoni mentre avete il cervello obnubilato dall'invornimento.
Non siete lucidi affatto per prendere delle decisioni, ora.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Allora: schiaffa la testa sotto l'acqua fredda, stappati bene le orecchie e ascolta:
> tu non sei certo la persona che mi ispira più simpatia al mondo ma dato che sei qui e ci sono pure io una cosa te la devo dire.
> Quella donna di cui tu ti sei infatuato perchè siete fatti l'uno per l'altra non è altro che un sacco di merda.
> Solo un sacco di merda può tradire non dico nemmeno tanto il marito ma la sua amica in un modo così contorto e senza scrupoli.
> ...



Bravissima. Ma a lui, ora, non gliene può fregare di meno di ciò che la moglie proverà sapendo tutto quanto, perchè lo saprà prima o poi. A lui ora importa del suo stato d'animo, dei dubbi che nutre circa l'eventualità di una scelta forte. Sta pensando. E' ancora infatuato di LEI ma LEI non gli dà le certezze che lui vorrebbe come possibile compagna di vita. 
La moglie e la famiglia sono satelliti senza troppo peso nel marasma di pensieri nei quali si muove, anche se potrebbe sembrare il contrario; in realtà fa fatica a distaccarsi dal bello che LEI gli offre, finchè LEI glielo offre. Quando percepirà, se succederà, un allontanamento dell'amante saranno cazzi amari perchè si troverà al cospetto del nulla. 

Non so se augurarti che tua moglie venga a sapere tutto; il solo pensiero che una donna possa essere devastata nel modo che ha descritto Sbriciolata mi fa rabbrividire, ma forse è l'unico step attraverso il quale trovare un punto di partenza per qualcosa di serio, qualsiasi esso sia. Che tristezza, porca miseria, che mare di merda si è messo in piedi. E alla fine per una cazzo di attrazione fisica, principalmente. Ma dove ce l'avete la testa?


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non me la sento di unirmi al coro di chi lapida Giovanni. Può capitare, a tutti, ed è successo a lui di beccarsi una cotta per un'altra donna pur essendo sposati e genitori.
> Anzi, forse quell'essere o ritenersi bravi genitori, avere fatto tutto il dovere senza mai ricevere il premio che si ritiene doveroso, una specie di retaggio dell'educazione di molti genitori ("Se fai il bravo ti faccio un regalo"), è la giustificazione che ci si dà sempre per lasciarsi andare  e ricevere il premio dell'amore senza riflettere (ma chi lo fa?) sulle conseguenze.
> Lasciamo perdere l'amore: a tutti noi interessa stare bene, ed è innegabile che una nuova relazione corrisposta faccia stare da dio, 7 o anche più metri sopra il cielo...
> Perché alla fine è una storia che si ripete sempre uguale, che sia un uomo o una donna a seguire il copione...
> ...


E quindi ?Quella donna che quando scoprirà il tutto perderà la terra sotto i piedi non la pensiamo proprio...
pensiamo SOLO a come stiamo noi,alla nostra noia,alla nostra insoddisfazione...È  questo egoismo unito al relativismo cosmico(!...tanto "può succedere") che mi dà sui nervi....In fondo che vuoi che sia se il caro giovanni si è  innamorato della migliore "nemica" della moglie?Che vuoi che sia se se la scopa costantemente e se la ridono alle spalle della poveretta che fra l'altro racconta i cazzi suoi fidandosi dell'amica serpe ...Niente,puo capitare.Tutto è  possibile nella vita giusto?Più  o meno come quando si graffia la macchina,si rompe la lavatrice o si prende una storta....Non si sta facendo la morale e nessuno sta lapidando a giovanni,cio che gli viene consigliato è quello di farsi un esame di coscienza e di aprire gli occhi riguardo alla bella,curata,spregiudicata 3e falsa amante....Questo è.Non cerchiamo di giustificare ogni porcata con il semplice "nella vita può  capitare".....


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> E non buttate a soqquadro due matrimoni mentre avete il cervello obnubilato dall'invornimento.
> Non siete lucidi affatto per prendere delle decisioni, ora.



Loro non saranno lucidi, ma la moglie e il marito traditi, si. Magari gli toglieranno le castagne dal fuoco e saranno loro due a decidere per tutti, se si accorgeranno di quello che succede. A proposito, ma è possibile che pur stando così a contatto nulla sia trapelato, che so, sguardi, atteggiamenti, posture particolari? Secondo me pur percependo qualcosa non si arriva a pensare che due persone di "fiducia" possano arrivare a tanto e ci si dà dei coglioni da soli per il solo fatto di averlo supposto per un attimo. Peccato che troppo spesso la realtà superi di gran lunga la fantasia.


----------



## Eratò (20 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Loro non saranno lucidi, ma la moglie e il marito traditi, si. Magari gli toglieranno le castagne dal fuoco e saranno loro due a decidere per tutti, se si accorgeranno di quello che succede. A proposito, ma è possibile che pur stando così a contatto nulla sia trapelato, che so, sguardi, atteggiamenti, posture particolari? Secondo me pur percependo qualcosa non si arriva a pensare che due persone di "fiducia" possano arrivare a tanto e ci si dà dei coglioni da soli per il solo fatto di averlo supposto per un attimo. Peccato che troppo spesso la realtà superi di gran lunga la fantasia.


A parte la "fiducia",ti assicuro che la abilità  di recitazione è degna di Oscar in certi casi....Anzi più si va avanti e più bravi si diventa...


----------



## lothar57 (20 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Non me la sento di unirmi al coro di chi lapida Giovanni. Può capitare, a tutti, ed è successo a lui di beccarsi una cotta per un'altra donna pur essendo sposati e genitori.
> Anzi, forse quell'essere o ritenersi bravi genitori, avere fatto tutto il dovere senza mai ricevere il premio che si ritiene doveroso, una specie di retaggio dell'educazione di molti genitori ("Se fai il bravo ti faccio un regalo"), è la giustificazione che ci si dà sempre per lasciarsi andare  e ricevere il premio dell'amore senza riflettere (ma chi lo fa?) sulle conseguenze.
> Lasciamo perdere l'amore: a tutti noi interessa stare bene, ed è innegabile che una nuova relazione corrisposta faccia stare da dio, 7 o anche più metri sopra il cielo...
> Perché alla fine è una storia che si ripete sempre uguale, che sia un uomo o una donna a seguire il copione...
> ...


Ciao Danny...ti stai romagnolizzando????dopo ti mando ,se lo trovo,un gustosissimo video di Cevoli in dialetto riccionese..

Scherzi a parte,il tipo della storia e'troppo cretino...con tante zoccole cercare proprio l'amica della moglie...questo e'il primo errore.Il secondo e'non capire quando chiudere...a scanso di guai.Guarda caso Danny l'ho appena fatto...


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> A parte la "fiducia",ti assicuro che la abilità  di recitazione è degna di Oscar in certi casi....Anzi più si va avanti e più bravi si diventa...


Hai ragione, ne so qualcosa anch'io, epperò mi capitava di sentirmi scema anche solo al pensiero di supporre qualcosa di tanto grave. Mi dicevo che non si poteva scendere tanto in basso. E invece mi sbagliavo


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scherzi a parte,il tipo della storia e'troppo cretino...con tante zoccole cercare proprio l'amica della moglie...questo e'il primo errore.Il secondo e'non capire quando chiudere...a scanso di guai.Guarda caso Danny l'ho appena fatto...



Eh, ma mica sono tutti scaltri come te ad andare solo con zoccole (sei disgustoso). Giovannino si è nnamurato di leimaiuscolo perchè è una gran figa, testadicazzo oltretutto, senza scrupoli.


----------



## Mary The Philips (20 Marzo 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> oppure puoi usare questo spazio come diario dei tuoi progressi



Si. Però già mi sta succedendo, dopo i botti iniziali, di voler parlare meno di me e di partecpare maggiormente alla vita del forum. Spero sia un buon segno.


----------



## Diletta (20 Marzo 2015)

Mary The Philips ha detto:


> Si. Però già mi sta succedendo, dopo i botti iniziali, di voler parlare meno di me e di partecpare maggiormente alla vita del forum.* Spero sia un buon segno*.



...eccome se lo è! :up:


----------



## banshee (20 Marzo 2015)

ciao Giovanni,

l'unica cosa che mi sento di suggerirti e di proteggere, per quanto tu possa, tua moglie. Un doppio tradimento di questo genere ti schianta. Magari più in là avrai voglia di confessare tutto perché forse sarà insopportabile per te tenerti tutto dentro.

Ecco, non farlo. Altri utenti ti hanno suggerito di seppellire il tutto nei tuoi ricordi più intimi, sono d'accordo.

Spesso si dice che il tradimento va confessato, per rispetto e onestà nei confronti del tradito.. non so cosa dire, forse a volte sì, ma come scrivono Nicka e Sbriciolata, ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti, e nel tuo caso.. soffri e tieniti il senso di colpa per te, non evacuarlo scaricandolo su tua moglie attraverso una confessione.

Chissà che non ti faccia anche bene.

In bocca al lupo


----------



## giovannitaranto (20 Marzo 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciao Giovanni,
> 
> l'unica cosa che mi sento di suggerirti e di proteggere, per quanto tu possa, tua moglie. Un doppio tradimento di questo genere ti schianta. Magari più in là avrai voglia di confessare tutto perché forse sarà insopportabile per te tenerti tutto dentro.
> 
> ...



Grazie banshee e a voi tutti per i commenti, i consigli e soprattutto le vostre esperienze.  Penso che sto maturando dentro di me la strada da prendere.  Se vi interessa vi terrò aggiornati.

Grazie ancora e a presto


----------



## net (20 Marzo 2015)

*ma io dico una cosa*

ci si sposa, si spera, perchè ci si ama, perchè ci si rispetta. Ora, nessuno dice che nella vita non possa capitare di provare attrazione per altre persone (siamo carne, sangue ormoni e blabla). Ma porca miseria! Quei 12 anni assieme di amore, confidenze, rispetto, quei 12 anni di cammino non valgono la sincerità di un marito/moglie?
"Amore, sento che mi sto allontanando da te. Provo attrazione per un'altra persona. Dedichiamoci del tempo, riscopriamoci. Cerchiamo di trovare in noi, nella coppia, quello che vorremmo cercare altrove".
Questo è chiedere troppo? Dopo 12 anni di amore?
È questo che fa più male, almeno per me. Il non dare una chance alla persona che ci ama, il non permetterle di difendersi. Ci si può innamorare di altre persone. Ma _prima _di arrivare all'innamoramento, non si può parlarne con il partner?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> ci si sposa, si spera, perchè ci si ama, perchè ci si rispetta. Ora, nessuno dice che nella vita non possa capitare di provare attrazione per altre persone (siamo carne, sangue ormoni e blabla). Ma porca miseria! Quei 12 anni assieme di amore, confidenze, rispetto, quei 12 anni di cammino non valgono la sincerità di un marito/moglie?
> "Amore, sento che mi sto allontanando da te. Provo attrazione per un'altra persona. Dedichiamoci del tempo, riscopriamoci. Cerchiamo di trovare in noi, nella coppia, quello che vorremmo cercare altrove".
> Questo è chiedere troppo? Dopo 12 anni di amore?
> È questo che fa più male, almeno per me. Il non dare una chance alla persona che ci ama, il non permetterle di difendersi. Ci si può innamorare di altre persone. Ma _prima _di arrivare all'innamoramento, non si può parlarne con il partner?


pare sia molto più semplice e appagante trombare con l'altro/a e derubricare i 12 anni trascorsi come un periodo di frustrazione eT infelicità.


----------



## zanna (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pare sia molto più semplice e appagante trombare con l'altro/a e derubricare i 12 anni trascorsi come un periodo di frustrazione eT infelicità.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## net (20 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pare sia molto più semplice e appagante trombare con l'altro/a e derubricare i 12 anni trascorsi come un periodo di frustrazione eT infelicità.


...possibilmente causato dal fatto che il tradito facesse sentire "poco stimato" il traditore...
ma a raccogliere le cicorie lo manderei, adesso!


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> ...possibilmente causato dal fatto che il tradito facesse sentire "poco stimato" il traditore...
> ma a raccogliere le cicorie lo manderei, adesso!


OT Net sono proprio contenta di rileggerti qui, un bacio FineOT


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> in effetti l'attrazione è veramente fortissima... questo rende il tutto molto più difficile. *Lei è sicura che siamo fatti l'uno per l'altra e capita di rado nella vita.* In effetti a parte l'attrazione fisica c'è affinità al 100% su tutto. Ed il fatto che ci conosciamo da tanti anni lo conferma. Per questo è disposta a lasciare tutto quello che ha pur di stare insieme. Non le fanno paura i danni collaterali. Io sono quello che ha paura di lanciarsi nel buio così, perdere tutti i riferimenti, e soprattutto fare del male a chi mi vuole bene.  Ma quando stiamo insieme, anche solo per un caffè, sto troppo bene.  Per questo credo che se mi allontano un per un pò, faccio passare un pò di tempo, faccio sfumare l'infatuazione (se infatuazione è) e posso decidere in piena coscienza. Pronto ad assumermi le responsabilità delle mie azioni.  Non come adesso che mi sento frastornato.


Ciao,
quello su cui vorrei farti riflettere è proprio questa frase in neretto.
Se davvero credi in quella frase, credo tu stia prendendo una grande cantonata, è la mistica quasi religiosa del sentimeno a ogni costo, svincolato dalle responsabilità e dalla realtà quotidiana.
Non esistono persone fatte l'una per l'altra in senso assoluto, nel senso che non penso esistano le "mezze mele".
Sono invece potenzialmente tante le persone con cui possiamo costruire un rapporto, che può diventare legame sentimentale. (E voi ne siete la dimostrazione pratica).
Davvero pensi che la slealtà che la tua amante usa come arma contro la tua famiglia, un domani non sarà usata contro di te?
E la giustificazione di tutto dovrebbe essere questo sentimento che ha già dimostrato nella pratica la sua volubilità?
Guardati da quella persona prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Horny (22 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Sono invece potenzialmente tante le persone con cui possiamo costruire un rapporto, che può diventare legame sentimentale.


lo credi davvero?
per me non è così,
non è stato così.


----------



## spleen (22 Marzo 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> lo credi davvero?
> per me non è così,
> non è stato così.


Hai trovato l'altra mezza mela?

Tante non significa tutte, neanche molte. Tanto dipende nei nostri rapporti dalle "aspettative" che abbiamo, non dalla reale conoscenza degli altri, che facciamo sempre poco per incrementare.

Oppure possiamo pure credere all'amore puro, totale, unico, irripetibile. 
Surreale.
Salvo poi ricredersi dopo aver sfasciato magari famiglie intere.
E ne abbiamo viste qui dentro storie così.


----------



## danny (23 Marzo 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> E quindi ?Quella donna che quando scoprirà il tutto perderà la terra sotto i piedi non la pensiamo proprio...
> pensiamo SOLO a come stiamo noi,alla nostra noia,alla nostra insoddisfazione...È  questo egoismo unito al relativismo cosmico(!...tanto "può succedere") che mi dà sui nervi....In fondo che vuoi che sia se il caro giovanni si è  innamorato della migliore "nemica" della moglie?Che vuoi che sia se se la scopa costantemente e se la ridono alle spalle della poveretta che fra l'altro racconta i cazzi suoi fidandosi dell'amica serpe ...Niente,puo capitare.*Tutto è  possibile nella vita giusto?*Più  o meno come quando si graffia la macchina,si rompe la lavatrice o si prende una storta....Non si sta facendo la morale e nessuno sta lapidando a giovanni,cio che gli viene consigliato è quello di farsi un esame di coscienza e di aprire gli occhi riguardo alla bella,curata,spregiudicata 3e falsa amante....Questo è.Non cerchiamo di giustificare ogni porcata con il semplice "nella vita può  capitare".....



Tutto è possibile. Un mondo perfetto è un'utopia un po' cretina.
Nessuno di noi lo è. E questo lo disse anche Gesù.
E ognuno di noi dovrebbe farsi un esame di coscienza puntualmente, se vogliamo, proprio per questo, ma neppure cercando di migliorarci tendendo a un ideale di perfezione (se mai ci fosse) potremmo metterci al riparo dai dolori o dai tradimenti.
Il casino è stato fatto, o se vogliamo, è capitato.
Ora l'unica soluzione è uscirne fuori limitando i danni per tutti, no?
E facendo tesoro dell'esperienza, cercando di capire cosa vogliamo realmente dalla nostra vita.


----------



## net (23 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto è possibile. Un mondo perfetto è un'utopia un po' cretina.
> Nessuno di noi lo è. E questo lo disse anche Gesù.
> E ognuno di noi dovrebbe farsi un esame di coscienza puntualmente, se  vogliamo, proprio per questo, ma neppure cercando di migliorarci  tendendo a un ideale di perfezione (se mai ci fosse) potremmo metterci  al riparo dai dolori o dai tradimenti.
> Il casino è stato fatto, o se vogliamo, è capitato.
> ...


A me personalmente piacerebbe molto se il mio compagno, in una  situazione del genere, cercasse di capire non solo cosa vuole realmente  dalla sua vita ma anche come vuole ottenerlo e a che costo. Siamo esseri  imperfetti, sbagliamo tutti e blabla... ok. Ma che non diventi la  maschera dietro la quale ognuno può far ciò che ritiene di volere a  scapito degli altri. La sincerità è fondamentale. Non un mondo perfetto,  basterebbe avere "solo" l'onestà.


----------



## giovannitaranto (24 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> A me personalmente piacerebbe molto se il mio compagno, in una  situazione del genere, cercasse di capire non solo cosa vuole realmente  dalla sua vita ma anche come vuole ottenerlo e a che costo. Siamo esseri  imperfetti, sbagliamo tutti e blabla... ok. Ma che non diventi la  maschera dietro la quale ognuno può far ciò che ritiene di volere a  scapito degli altri. La sincerità è fondamentale. Non un mondo perfetto,  basterebbe avere "solo" l'onestà.


Con mia moglie le cose sono tornate quasi alla normalità. Quasi perchè non riesco ancora a gurdarla negli occhi. Per non parlare del fatto che non ci baciamo, abbracciamo o altro da circa 2 mesi.  è da un mese che non ho avuto nessun contatto fisico con l'altra. Ci sentiamo, ci vediamo o chattiamo ma niente di più. Non ho intenzione di illuderla se non sono pronto io a fare quello che vorrebbe. Adesso lo ha capito bene e non parte più all'attacco ma è in attesa.


Penso che se ho tradito mia moglie c'è sicuramente qualcosa che non va nel nostro rapporto. Se mi fossi fermato al pensiero di tradirla allora forse non mi sentirei così male. Il fatto che l'ho tradita e che ho desiderato  (e che tutt'ora desidero) un'altra donna così tanto non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa. Sento come se adesso indossassi una maschera con mia moglie. E spero che questa sensazione vada via perchè non vorrei vivere una vita così.   Lo so e capisco che la cosa giusta è non far soffrire tua moglie, i tuoi figli, i familiari, etc.  Ma non so fino a che punto è giusto soffrire per non far soffrire gli altri. Ovviamente quando mi sono sposato non avrei mai pensato di tradirla (a prescindere con chi)... ma evidetemente o sono cambiato o non mi conosco bene. 


giovanni


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> Con mia moglie le cose sono tornate quasi alla normalità. Quasi perchè non riesco ancora a gurdarla negli occhi. Per non parlare del fatto che non ci baciamo, abbracciamo o altro da circa 2 mesi. è da un mese che non ho avuto nessun contatto fisico con l'altra. Ci sentiamo, ci vediamo o chattiamo ma niente di più. Non ho intenzione di illuderla se non sono pronto io a fare quello che vorrebbe. Adesso lo ha capito bene e non parte più all'attacco ma è in attesa.
> 
> 
> Penso che se ho tradito mia moglie c'è sicuramente qualcosa che non va nel nostro rapporto. Se mi fossi fermato al pensiero di tradirla allora forse non mi sentirei così male. Il fatto che l'ho tradita e che ho desiderato (e che tutt'ora desidero) un'altra donna così tanto non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa. Sento come se adesso indossassi una maschera con mia moglie. E spero che questa sensazione vada via perchè non vorrei vivere una vita così. Lo so e capisco che la cosa giusta è non far soffrire tua moglie, i tuoi figli, i familiari, etc. Ma non so fino a che punto è giusto soffrire per non far soffrire gli altri. Ovviamente quando mi sono sposato non avrei mai pensato di tradirla (a prescindere con chi)... ma evidetemente o sono cambiato o non mi conosco bene.
> ...


evidentemente oltre a lei hai tradito pure le tue aspettative su te stesso.
E' il momento di fermarsi un attimo e capire come sia stato possibile e quali sono i motivi che stanno a monte.
Che non è detto siano tutti dentro al rapporto, anzi.
Vorrei ribadirti un paio di cose però:
1) quattro mesi di relazione clandestina non sono rapportabili a 12 anni di matrimonio, sono cose diverse, sono grandezze diverse e non puoi usare lo stesso metro.
Nei 4 mesi c'è tanta adrenalina, il fatto che l'amica di tua moglie abbia messo a rischio il suo matrimonio per te, che ti abbia infarcito con tante di quelle stronzate che la metà probabilmente bastavano.
Perchè, parliamoci chiaro, questa mentre da una parte infarciva di stronzate te, dall'altra infarciva tua moglie, eh?
E da tua moglie prendeva le dritte per sapere cosa dirti, sai?
comunque:
2) occhio perchè questa in attesa non ci resta tanto, e quando si muove, per te sono cazzi.
Io ti ho avvisato.


----------



## banshee (24 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> evidentemente oltre a lei hai tradito pure le tue aspettative su te stesso.
> E' il momento di fermarsi un attimo e capire come sia stato possibile e quali sono i motivi che stanno a monte.
> Che non è detto siano tutti dentro al rapporto, anzi.
> Vorrei ribadirti un paio di cose però:
> ...


quoto tutto!!!!!!:up::up:


----------



## net (24 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> Con mia moglie le cose sono tornate quasi alla normalità. Quasi perchè non riesco ancora a gurdarla negli occhi. Per non parlare del fatto che non ci baciamo, abbracciamo o altro da circa 2 mesi.  è da un mese che non ho avuto nessun contatto fisico con l'altra. Ci sentiamo, ci vediamo o chattiamo ma niente di più. Non ho intenzione di illuderla se non sono pronto io a fare quello che vorrebbe. Adesso lo ha capito bene e non parte più all'attacco ma è in attesa.
> 
> 
> Penso che se ho tradito mia moglie c'è sicuramente qualcosa che non va nel nostro rapporto. Se mi fossi fermato al pensiero di tradirla allora forse non mi sentirei così male. Il fatto che l'ho tradita e che ho desiderato  (e che tutt'ora desidero) un'altra donna così tanto non riesco a togliermelo dalla testa. Sento come se adesso indossassi una maschera con mia moglie. E spero che questa sensazione vada via perchè non vorrei vivere una vita così.   Lo so e capisco che la cosa giusta è non far soffrire tua moglie, i tuoi figli, i familiari, etc.  Ma non so fino a che punto è giusto soffrire per non far soffrire gli altri. Ovviamente quando mi sono sposato non avrei mai pensato di tradirla (a prescindere con chi)... ma evidetemente o sono cambiato o non mi conosco bene.
> ...


Posso parlarti da donna, apertamente?
-se la risposta è no, puoi non replicare-

Ovviamente è il mio punto di vista. Una donna che sposa un uomo per amore si fida di lui totalmente. Lo ritiene la persona migliore per sè e per la sua famiglia. Crede in lui, si affida a lui. Non crede che sarà una passeggiata, non crede che lui sarà sempre perfetto. Se non è pazza. Perchè neanche lei sarà perfetta. Ma sono convinta che crede fermamente che lui, almeno, non la tradirà con la sua migliore amica - alla quale lei, vittima inconsapevole, va a raccontare tutti i suoi affanni - cosicchè l' "amica" possa farsi due risate e manovrare la situazione al meglio, controllando entrambe le campane e consigliando entrambi secondo le sue esigenze. 

Non si dovrebbe rinunciare alla propria felicità per la famiglia o la moglie, perchè loro dovrebbero rappresentare la felicità. Se così non fosse però, si dovrebbe almeno avere le p...e di parlarne con la moglie, non di tradirla bellamente, di nascosto. Con la migliore amica. Il tuo non è un tradimento: è una strage.
È per questo che non mi sento proprio di capirti. Per quante "colpe" tua moglie possa avere, ciò che hai fatto

1. Tradirla
2. Farti la sua migliore amica
3. Trattare tua moglie freddamente per farla allontanare
4. Lasciare che tua moglie raccontasse tutto alla sua migliore amica, fiduciosamente

è veramente una cosa che mi fa ribrezzo. Io come donna sono spaventata dai livelli che un marito, uomo, padre, può raggiungere per una striscia di carne, mi si perdoni. Sono terrorizzata dagli uomini come te.
Hai messo non solo te stesso, ma tua moglie e gli affetti che avete costruito, il vostro intero mondo nelle mani della tua amante. Hai lasciato la compagna della vita senza difese nelle mani di questa immensa e deplorevole facocera. 
Per me non hai scuse, ma proprio nessuna. Mi dispiace essere così ostile, ma spero davvero che nessuna donna trovi sul suo cammino un essere simile a te. Lo dico da donna e da madre. E chiedo perdono per questo pensiero.


----------



## danny (24 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> Posso parlarti da donna, apertamente?
> 
> 
> 1. Tradirla
> ...


da uomo, al punto 2, toglierei "migliore" e metterei "'na stronza che si finge amica di tua moglie".
E personalmente, da uomo, una così la eviterei a priori... altro che stare a pensarci su... avere dubbi sul matrimonio... e che cazzo! 
Caro marito, hai tradito tua moglie con una stronza galattica e stai pure a riflettere su cosa devi fare?
Ma dalle un calcio nel culo a questa qui, incrocia le dita che se ne esca per sempre dalla tua vita, non frequentarla più neppure in compagnia e ritorna con la coda tra le gambe da tua moglie trattandola finalmente da moglie, che hai solo da guadagnarci. Ed evita assolutamente di coinvolgerla raccontandole tutto che una cosa così ti distrugge a vita!
Le cazzate si fanno ma non si fanno pagare agli altri.


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Marzo 2015)

danny ha detto:


> da uomo, al punto 2, toglierei "migliore" e metterei "'na stronza che si finge amica di tua moglie".
> E personalmente, da uomo, una così la eviterei a priori... altro che stare a pensarci su... avere dubbi sul matrimonio... e che cazzo!
> Caro marito, hai tradito tua moglie con una stronza galattica e stai pure a riflettere su cosa devi fare?
> Ma dalle un calcio nel culo a questa qui, incrocia le dita che se ne esca per sempre dalla tua vita, non frequentarla più neppure in compagnia e ritorna con la coda tra le gambe da tua moglie trattandola finalmente da moglie, che hai solo da guadagnarci. Ed evita assolutamente di coinvolgerla raccontandole tutto che una cosa così ti distrugge!


quello che di tutta questa storia mi ha lasciato basita è proprio l'incapacità da parte di lui di non riconoscere la bassezza, la falsità intrinseca, la pochezza umana di 'sto essere che fa il doppio gioco così spudoratamente.
Mamma mia, una roba da brividi.
Ma io mi chiedo: se fanno scoppiare il merdone 'sti due, davvero pensano un domani di potersi frequentare davanti ai figli?
Cioè, i figli di lui che sanno che la nuova compagna di papà è quella stronza che faceva finta di essere l'amica di mamma mentre le trombava il marito?
Mah. E c'è gente che ci pensa pure, se sia il caso o meno.


----------



## Tebe (24 Marzo 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quello che di tutta questa storia mi ha lasciato basita è proprio l'incapacità da parte di lui di non riconoscere la bassezza, la falsità intrinseca, la pochezza umana di 'sto essere che fa il doppio gioco così spudoratamente.
> Mamma mia, una roba da brividi.
> Ma io mi chiedo: se fanno scoppiare il merdone 'sti due, davvero pensano un domani di potersi frequentare davanti ai figli?
> Cioè, i figli di lui che sanno che la nuova compagna di papà è quella stronza che faceva finta di essere l'amica di mamma mentre le trombava il marito?
> Mah. E c'è gente che ci pensa pure, se sia il caso o meno.


Quotissimo


----------



## JON (24 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> Posso parlarti da donna, apertamente?
> -se la risposta è no, puoi non replicare-
> 
> Ovviamente è il mio punto di vista. Una donna che sposa un uomo per amore si fida di lui totalmente. Lo ritiene la persona migliore per sè e per la sua famiglia. Crede in lui, si affida a lui. Non crede che sarà una passeggiata, non crede che lui sarà sempre perfetto. Se non è pazza. Perchè neanche lei sarà perfetta. Ma sono convinta che crede fermamente che lui, almeno, non la tradirà con la sua migliore amica - alla quale lei, vittima inconsapevole, va a raccontare tutti i suoi affanni - cosicchè l' "amica" possa farsi due risate e manovrare la situazione al meglio, controllando entrambe le campane e consigliando entrambi secondo le sue esigenze.
> ...


Effettivamente i punti 3 e 4 sono troppo.


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao,
> quello su cui vorrei farti riflettere è proprio questa frase in neretto.
> Se davvero credi in quella frase, credo tu stia prendendo una grande cantonata, è la mistica quasi religiosa del sentimeno a ogni costo, svincolato dalle responsabilità e dalla realtà quotidiana.
> *Non esistono persone fatte l'una per l'altra in senso assoluto, nel senso che non penso esistano le "mezze mele".
> ...





Horny ha detto:


> lo credi davvero?
> per me non è così,
> non è stato così.


Quoto assolutamente spleen. L'ho sempre pensata così. Le circostanze ci portano a conoscere alcune persone, in determinati modi, in determinate epoche. L'anima gemella è una minchiata.


----------



## Vincent Vega (24 Marzo 2015)

....e ovviamente il mio post precedente, è rimasto lettera morta, e Giovannino?


----------



## Fantastica (24 Marzo 2015)

@giovanni

essere stronzi con la pesantezza dei macigni, come siete tu e la tua amante, è imperdonabile. Siete pesanti come macigni perché non solo credete che esista un'anima gemella (quoto Spleen e il magnifico Vincent) alla vostra immagino non giovane età, ma anche in nome di questa panzana fototonica non siete in grado di vivere bene la vostra stronzaggine, vale a dire, senza farla pesare su nessuno, a cominciare da voi stessi.
Insomma, tu e la tua amante dovreste riconoscere il potere dell'ormone e sull'ormone gestire una relazione senza per carità parlare d'amore. Restereste stronzi, ma almeno coscienti, leggeri e sereni. Sono certa che torneresti a far l'amore anche con tua moglie, se la vivessi da stronzo leggero. Aiuta la tua amante a separare la sua vita matrimoniale dalla sua vita con te. Se a lei il suo matrimonio non sta più bene, che faccia ciò che vuole, ma che non lo faccia per te; e questo non perché tu non ci sarai nel suo futuro, ma perché il suo matrimonio non ti riguarda, così come il tuo non riguarda lei. Il fatto è che questa tua amante oltre che pessima persona, mi pare anche estremamente stupida, come tutte le persone pesanti, del resto.


----------



## giovannitaranto (24 Marzo 2015)

Vincent Vega ha detto:


> ....e ovviamente il mio post precedente, è rimasto lettera morta, e Giovannino?





ciao, il tuo post sul trapianto è stato quello più efficace di tutti. Onestamente è li che ho iniziato a capire qualcosa di tutta questa situazione... Oltre a farmi ammazzare dalle risate, mi hai fatto aprire gli occhi - GRAZIE - Adesso la sto piano piano convincendo che è stato bello ma che effettivamente non si doveva fare per mille motivi. Spero se ne faccia una ragione e che eviti sofferenze inutili. Per quanto riguarda mia moglie ho deciso di parlarle per capire se possiamo ricominciare. Ci siamo detti e fatte tante cattiverie untimemente. Questo prima del tradimento.  Vi terrò informati


----------



## Lorella (25 Marzo 2015)

net ha detto:


> Posso parlarti da donna, apertamente?
> -se la risposta è no, puoi non replicare-
> 
> Ovviamente è il mio punto di vista. Una donna che sposa un uomo per amore si fida di lui totalmente. Lo ritiene la persona migliore per sè e per la sua famiglia. Crede in lui, si affida a lui. Non crede che sarà una passeggiata, non crede che lui sarà sempre perfetto. Se non è pazza. Perchè neanche lei sarà perfetta. Ma sono convinta che crede fermamente che lui, almeno, non la tradirà con la sua migliore amica - alla quale lei, vittima inconsapevole, va a raccontare tutti i suoi affanni - cosicchè l' "amica" possa farsi due risate e manovrare la situazione al meglio, controllando entrambe le campane e consigliando entrambi secondo le sue esigenze.
> ...


Macchè perdono, Net! Io ti applaudo, e quoto in toto il tuo pensiero. 
Buongiorno Giovanni, scusami ma non puoi andartene proprio ora dicendo "vi terrò aggiornati", devi prima sorbirti il sermone della sottoscritta, cornuta doc!
Rientra in te, cerca se puoi di allontanare la tempesta ormonale che ti ha travolto, ed usa il tuo cervello, hai presente l'organo che gli umani hanno nella testa? Intendo la testa che sta sul collo, non quella in basso. Bene Giovanni, ora ragioniamo. Hai fatto la peggiore delle cazzate, e questo penso tu lo sappia già. Avete tradito i vostri coniugi e messo a repentaglio due famiglie. Non oso neanche immaginare il dolore che proverebbero i due poveretti se scoprissero tutto, la devastazione totale.....ma ormai quel che è fatto non si può cancellare. Però Giovanni, il tuo senso di colpa tienitelo ben stretto, cuoci a fuoco lento in questo brodo di colpa, perchè ti servirà a capire tante cose. Che la tua amante sarà pure bona, ma è una persona terrificante dal punto di vista umano. Che la fatale attrazione di cui godete in questo momento si dissolverà magicamente sotto i colpi della vita reale, non la favola che state vivendo, ma la vita vera, fatta di rotture di palle e menate varie. Che sai, tua moglie se magari si è un pò trascurata, è perchè anche tu non la stimolavi adeguatamente. Che aveva una famiglia a cui pensare, e sicuramente avrà le sue responsabilità, ma paragonarla all'altra mettendo sulla bilancia la donna sciatta e la strafiga, è una bastardata di una crudeltà enorme. Che se in un passato non tanto lontano hai scelto di sposarla, avrai pure avuto i tuoi buoni motivi. E poi come fai a parlare di normalità, se sono mesi che non la tocchi, e nemmeno la guardi? Prova a riavvicinarti a lei, falle una carezza, abbracciala, falla sentire di nuovo desiderabile. Ritorna ad essere suo marito, perchè in questo momento non lo sei. Fa' in modo che non debba mai conoscere l'inferno della verità, perchè ne sarebbe devastata. Allontana da voi questi "amici", che davvero non ne avete bisogno. Pensa che la bella amante, se è stata capace di tanta cattiveria nei confronti della sua migliore amica, è capace di tutto......che tu mica sei Dio, che può redimerla. E perdona la mia pesantezza, ma sai com'è, quando il baratro lo si conosce bene avendolo attraversato in lungo e in largo, certe cose fanno veramente incazzare.


----------



## Darty (25 Marzo 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Macchè perdono, Net! Io ti applaudo, e quoto in toto il tuo pensiero.
> Buongiorno Giovanni, scusami ma non puoi andartene proprio ora dicendo "vi terrò aggiornati", devi prima sorbirti il sermone della sottoscritta, cornuta doc!
> Rientra in te, cerca se puoi di allontanare la tempesta ormonale che ti ha travolto, ed usa il tuo cervello, hai presente l'organo che gli umani hanno nella testa? Intendo la testa che sta sul collo, non quella in basso. Bene Giovanni, ora ragioniamo. Hai fatto la peggiore delle cazzate, e questo penso tu lo sappia già. Avete tradito i vostri coniugi e messo a repentaglio due famiglie. Non oso neanche immaginare il dolore che proverebbero i due poveretti se scoprissero tutto, la devastazione totale.....ma ormai quel che è fatto non si può cancellare. Però Giovanni, il tuo senso di colpa tienitelo ben stretto, cuoci a fuoco lento in questo brodo di colpa, perchè ti servirà a capire tante cose. Che la tua amante sarà pure bona, ma è una persona terrificante dal punto di vista umano. Che la fatale attrazione di cui godete in questo momento si dissolverà magicamente sotto i colpi della vita reale, non la favola che state vivendo, ma la vita vera, fatta di rotture di palle e menate varie. Che sai, tua moglie se magari si è un pò trascurata, è perchè anche tu non la stimolavi adeguatamente. Che aveva una famiglia a cui pensare, e sicuramente avrà le sue responsabilità, ma paragonarla all'altra mettendo sulla bilancia la donna sciatta e la strafiga, è una bastardata di una crudeltà enorme. Che se in un passato non tanto lontano hai scelto di sposarla, avrai pure avuto i tuoi buoni motivi. E poi come fai a parlare di normalità, se sono mesi che non la tocchi, e nemmeno la guardi? Prova a riavvicinarti a lei, falle una carezza, abbracciala, falla sentire di nuovo desiderabile. Ritorna ad essere suo marito, perchè in questo momento non lo sei. Fa' in modo che non debba mai conoscere l'inferno della verità, perchè ne sarebbe devastata. Allontana da voi questi "amici", che davvero non ne avete bisogno. Pensa che la bella amante, se è stata capace di tanta cattiveria nei confronti della sua migliore amica, è capace di tutto......che tu mica sei Dio, che può redimerla. E perdona la mia pesantezza, ma sai com'è, quando il baratro lo si conosce bene avendolo attraversato in lungo e in largo, certe cose fanno veramente incazzare.


Ciao Lorella! Eccome se fanno incazzare...fanno inoltre riflettere su come certi individui possano arrivare a un tale bassezza e povertà d'animo...la testa in basso (cit. Lorella) può fare disastri...


----------



## Lorella (25 Marzo 2015)

Darty ha detto:


> Ciao Lorella! Eccome se fanno incazzare...fanno inoltre riflettere su come certi individui possano arrivare a un tale bassezza e povertà d'animo...la testa in basso (cit. Lorella) può fare disastri...


Ciao a te, Darty, e ben ritrovato. In effetti fa disastri, ma perchè in molti casi predomina su quella in alto :unhappy:


----------



## giovannitaranto (25 Marzo 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Macchè perdono, Net! Io ti applaudo, e quoto in toto il tuo pensiero.
> Buongiorno Giovanni, scusami ma non puoi andartene proprio ora dicendo "vi terrò aggiornati", devi prima sorbirti il sermone della sottoscritta, cornuta doc!
> Rientra in te, cerca se puoi di allontanare la tempesta ormonale che ti ha travolto, ed usa il tuo cervello, hai presente l'organo che gli umani hanno nella testa? Intendo la testa che sta sul collo, non quella in basso. Bene Giovanni, ora ragioniamo. Hai fatto la peggiore delle cazzate, e questo penso tu lo sappia già. Avete tradito i vostri coniugi e messo a repentaglio due famiglie. Non oso neanche immaginare il dolore che proverebbero i due poveretti se scoprissero tutto, la devastazione totale.....ma ormai quel che è fatto non si può cancellare. Però Giovanni, il tuo senso di colpa tienitelo ben stretto, cuoci a fuoco lento in questo brodo di colpa, perchè ti servirà a capire tante cose. Che la tua amante sarà pure bona, ma è una persona terrificante dal punto di vista umano. Che la fatale attrazione di cui godete in questo momento si dissolverà magicamente sotto i colpi della vita reale, non la favola che state vivendo, ma la vita vera, fatta di rotture di palle e menate varie. Che sai, tua moglie se magari si è un pò trascurata, è perchè anche tu non la stimolavi adeguatamente. Che aveva una famiglia a cui pensare, e sicuramente avrà le sue responsabilità, ma paragonarla all'altra mettendo sulla bilancia la donna sciatta e la strafiga, è una bastardata di una crudeltà enorme. Che se in un passato non tanto lontano hai scelto di sposarla, avrai pure avuto i tuoi buoni motivi. E poi come fai a parlare di normalità, se sono mesi che non la tocchi, e nemmeno la guardi? Prova a riavvicinarti a lei, falle una carezza, abbracciala, falla sentire di nuovo desiderabile. Ritorna ad essere suo marito, perchè in questo momento non lo sei. Fa' in modo che non debba mai conoscere l'inferno della verità, perchè ne sarebbe devastata. Allontana da voi questi "amici", che davvero non ne avete bisogno. Pensa che la bella amante, se è stata capace di tanta cattiveria nei confronti della sua migliore amica, è capace di tutto......che tu mica sei Dio, che può redimerla. E perdona la mia pesantezza, ma sai com'è, quando il baratro lo si conosce bene avendolo attraversato in lungo e in largo, certe cose fanno veramente incazzare.


Non è pesantezza, anzi... sentire le voci come le tue mi ha aiutato tantissimo a cominciare a capire. Non avrei sposato mia moglie se non l'amassi. Ma il tormento è, se l'ho tradita significa che non la amo più? Prima di abbracciarla o baciarla o altro, voglio parlarle per capire cos'è che ci ha allontanati. Questo è iniziato prima del tradimento. Se l'abbraccio adesso, magari la farò felice ma non penso aiuti a capire cosa c'è che non va. non pensi? 


P.S. la tipa non demorde e riparte all'attacco in mille modi. Ma addesso mi difendo bene... penso sia grazie a voi se sto riprendendo coscienza


----------



## lothar57 (25 Marzo 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> Non è pesantezza, anzi... sentire le voci come le tue mi ha aiutato tantissimo a cominciare a capire. Non avrei sposato mia moglie se non l'amassi. Ma il tormento è, se l'ho tradita significa che non la amo più? Prima di abbracciarla o baciarla o altro, voglio parlarle per capire cos'è che ci ha allontanati. Questo è iniziato prima del tradimento. Se l'abbraccio adesso, magari la farò felice ma non penso aiuti a capire cosa c'è che non va. non pensi?
> 
> 
> P.S. la tipa non demorde e riparte all'attacco in mille modi. Ma addesso mi difendo bene... penso sia grazie a voi se sto riprendendo coscienza



Bravo Giovanni..ma si puo'benissimo continuare ad amare la moglie sai.Certo avresti dovuto farti coinvolgere meno,io cerco sempre di stare alla larga dalle donne troppo romantiche.E saro'fortunato,perche'quello di adesso mi dice che non mi ama un giorno si e l'altro pure.


----------



## Lorella (27 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bravo Giovanni..ma si puo'benissimo continuare ad amare la moglie sai.Certo avresti dovuto farti coinvolgere meno,io cerco sempre di stare alla larga dalle donne troppo romantiche.E saro'fortunato,perche'quello di adesso mi dice che non mi ama un giorno si e l'altro pure.


Lothar, vista la tua pluriennale esperienza e soprattutto la tua impunità, ti propongo come docente di un corso full immersion su come tradire senza far danni, e soprattutto su come scegliere le amanti! Aspiranti traditori, avete un bel pò da imparare... che le varie amiche, parenti, colleghe e conoscenti varie gravitanti nell'orbita familiare vanno RIGOROSAMENTE ignorate!


----------



## zadig (27 Marzo 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Lothar, vista la tua pluriennale esperienza e soprattutto la tua impunità, ti propongo come docente di un corso full immersion su come tradire senza far danni, e soprattutto su come scegliere le amanti! Aspiranti traditori, avete un bel pò da imparare... che le varie amiche, parenti, colleghe e conoscenti varie gravitanti nell'orbita familiare vanno RIGOROSAMENTE ignorate!


a Roma c'è un detto: "al lavoro e ner palazzo, tieni sempre a bada er cazzo"


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Lothar, vista la tua pluriennale esperienza e soprattutto la tua impunità, ti propongo come docente di un corso full immersion su come tradire senza far danni, e soprattutto su come scegliere le amanti! Aspiranti traditori, avete un bel pò da imparare... che le varie amiche, parenti, colleghe e conoscenti varie gravitanti nell'orbita familiare vanno RIGOROSAMENTE ignorate!


Ma non e'difficile cara Lorella,basta usare elementari attenzioni.La mia attuale amica vive a 65km dal mio paese,quando ci vediamo siamo 50km da me,e 30 da lei.Sei non la sfiga non sia attrezza con il gps,impossibile essere beccati no?


----------



## ivanl (27 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma non e'difficile cara Lorella,basta usare elementari attenzioni.La mia attuale amica vive a 65km dal mio paese,quando ci vediamo siamo 50km da me,e 30 da lei.Sei non la sfiga non sia attrezza con il gps,impossibile essere beccati no?


ma lo sai che il gps ce l'hai gia' addosso? Il tuo cellulare puo' essere trovato senza problemi tramite Google. Sempre.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma lo sai che il gps ce l'hai gia' addosso? Il tuo cellulare puo' essere trovato senza problemi tramite Google. Sempre.


A parte che in orario di lavoro posso essere ovunque,ma non e'cosi'.Primo cell spento,secondo perche'ovviamente levo la spunta da ''accesso localizzazione'',e tutto. il resto.gps etc etc


----------



## Lorella (27 Marzo 2015)

zadig ha detto:


> a Roma c'è un detto: "al lavoro e ner palazzo, tieni sempre a bada er cazzo"


Questa me la segno zadig, che è proprio azzeccata! se poi si riuscisse a tenerlo a bada anche in altri ambiti.....sarebbe ancora meglio!!!


----------



## Lorella (27 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma non e'difficile cara Lorella,basta usare elementari attenzioni.La mia attuale amica vive a 65km dal mio paese,quando ci vediamo siamo 50km da me,e 30 da lei.Sei non la sfiga non sia attrezza con il gps,impossibile essere beccati no?


Ho capito, Lothar, però oltre alla distanza materiale dai luoghi di residenza, sarebbe meglio tenersi lontani dalle persone che si frequentano abitualmente....o no? perchè altrimenti prima o poi.....le allodole cantano


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2015)

Lorella ha detto:


> Ho capito, Lothar, però oltre alla distanza materiale dai luoghi di residenza, sarebbe meglio tenersi lontani dalle persone che si frequentano abitualmente....o no? perchè altrimenti prima o poi.....le allodole cantano


Aho che state a ffà - Il manuale del perfetto traditore - ?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Aho che state a ffà - Il manuale del perfetto traditore - ?


ciao Spleen,invidio voi fedeli,e non. scherzo


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2015)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Spleen,invidio voi fedeli,e non. scherzo


Fedeli per il momento, ricorda. Del futuro nessuna certezza, poi dai,  le cose potrebbero cambiare pure per te.


----------



## Simy (27 Marzo 2015)

[emoji15]


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> [emoji15]


Cosa fai la faccina sbigottita, non credi che il gattone possa caambiare?


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Cosa fai la faccina sbigottita, non credi che il gattone possa caambiare?


Devo rispondere in maniera sincera sincera? [emoji16]


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Devo rispondere in maniera sincera sincera? [emoji16]


Va beh. lasciamo stare.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Va beh. lasciamo stare.


[emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6] sei un ragazzetto sveglio


----------



## spleen (28 Marzo 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> [emoji6] [emoji6] [emoji6] sei un ragazzetto sveglio


Oddio non più tanto ragazzetto mi sa. 

Magari lo fossi ancora.


----------



## Simy (28 Marzo 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Oddio non più tanto ragazzetto mi sa.
> 
> Magari lo fossi ancora.


E vabbe. ..so dettagli


----------



## juju (7 Aprile 2015)

giovannitaranto ha detto:


> ciao a tutti,
> 
> 
> ho letto con attenzione molte storie con la speranza di trovarne una simile alla mia per trovare consiglio.  Ovviamente siamo così diversi ma sembra che il tradimento accomuni molti di noi. Sono sposato da 12 anni e ho 2 splenidi figli di 11 e 8 anni. Sono un papà molto presente ed un marito premuroso. Ho sempre messo il bene della famiglia prima di tutto. Ho un lavoro abbastanza impegnativo ma nonostate tutto sono riuscito ad aiutare mia moglie nel crescere i bimbi ed a sostenerla nel suo lavoro. Mi dò sempre da fare con le attività dei bimbi, aiutarli nei compiti, coi lavori in casa etc etc.  Negli ultimi anni ho sentito di non essere apprezzato più di tanto da mia moglie.  Un continuo lamento su tutto quello che facevo. Sminuiva continuamente le cose che facevo.  Negava il mio impegno in casa e per i figli con tutti. Non avevamo più interessi comuni, etc. Questo ha fatto crescere in pochi mesi in me una sensazione di allontanamento da lei. È successo,  purtroppo o per fortuna, che mi sono avvicinato alla sua migliore amica. Premesso che siamo 2 coppie di amici molto affiatati, ci vediamo spesso e partiamo anche in vacanza assieme. Lei è varamente bella, oltre ad essere simpatica e piena di vita, si cura molto a differenza di mia moglie.  Mi ha fatto rinascere.  Ho cominciato a curarmi, a fare sport etc. Ci siamo visti diverse volte e alla fine ci siamo innamorati.  La storia va avanti da 4 mesi. All'inizio ci siamo promessi di mantenere il nostro equilibrio familiare visto che abbiamo due figli entrambi. Lei super innamorata di me, è arrivata al punto che non riesce più ad andare a letto con suo marito. Mi ha chiesto di non andare a letto con mia moglie altrimenti l'avrei ferita e non molto. A detto al marito più di una volta che sente di non amarlo più. Si è resa conto che solo l'amore della sua vita e non vuole più stare col marito. Mi ha dato una sorta di ultimatum per lasciare mia moglie e coronare il nostro sogno.  Visto che da clandestini non si poteva più andare avanti. Io, ho pure cominciato a fare lo stronzo con mia moglie per cercare il litigio e portarla allo stremo. Ci sono pure abbastanza riuscito, perchè abbiamo iniziato a litigare. Tra parentesi, visto che lei è amica di mia moglie, sa tutto quello che succede e mi racconta di tutto di più.  Io non sapevo più cosa credere, cominciavo a vedere mia moglie sotto altri occhi.  In questa situazione all'improvviso, mi sono sentito disonesto e i sensi di colpa hanno iniziato ad assalirmi.  All'improvviso sono passato dalla gioa dell'innamoramento, all'amarezza di prendere una decisione così grossa... distruggere quello costruito con mia moglie in 12 anni di matrimonio (figli, casa, parenti, amici, etc) in pochi mesi. Per farla breve non me la sono sentita. Ho subito chiesto alla mia amante che avevo bisogno di tempo per prendere una decisione del genere.  Lei non l'ha presa proprio bene. Diceva che io non ero abbastanza innamorato e che si trova una soluzione in tutto quando c'è l'amore. Io le ho detto che devo riallacciare un rapporto civile con mia moglie per prendere una decisione su cosa voglio fare del mio futuro visto che influenzano le persone a cui voglio bene (figli in primis).  Abbiamo deciso di staccarci per un pò, così io posso prendere una decisione in serenità e senza la sua influenza.  Lei ha detto che non mi avrebbe più contattato visto che voglio riavvicinarmi a mia moglie.  Detto e NON fatto. Ha resistito solo tre giorni. Poi ha cominciato di nuovo a contattarimi, a raccontarmi della gente che ci prova con lei (sapendo che sono geloso), a dirmi che ha volgia di farlo mandandomi foto di lei osè... etc etc. Io sento di amarla, ma nonostante tutto ho resistito e le ho detto che non è il caso di avere contatti fisici altrimenti non posso mai arrivare ad una decisione in piena indipendenza.  Adesso ci sentiamo ancora o ci vediamo per un caffè. Ultimamente mi ha detto che lascierà il marito in ogni caso, a prescindere dalla mia decisione, appena finisce l'anno scolastico e andrà via con i suoi figli. Io sinceramente io non ci credo tanto.
> ...


Sii uomo. Chiarisciti le idee, e alla svelta, anche se credo tu le abbia già chiare. Parla con tua moglie, è giusto che sappia. E poi prenditi le tue responsabilità e accettane le conseguenze.


----------

